# Kampfsport/Kampfkunst



## mad raven (14. März 2021)

Auch wenn es schon einen Thread zu dem Thema gibt, 2002 ist doch schon sehr alt und KTWR ist imho auch nicht der beste Ort dafür, habe ich beschlossen einen neune zu eröffnen.

Die Idee ist es zu gucken wer was macht, ggf Fragen  zu bestimmten Kampfsport/Kampfkunst-arten zu beantworten, Ideen zu diskutieren oder zu gucken wo es möglicherweise eine Übertrag von Kampfsport/Kampfkunst zum Biken oder anders herum gibt.

Zu mir:
Ich trainiere seit 2011 Judo und seit 2016 regelmäßig BJJ. Habe davor (bis 2019) 8 Jahre lang Gongkwon Yusul trainiert und mehrere Jahre Ba Gua Zhang (zu lange her um Daten zu nennen )
Kurzzeitig hatte ich mich auch an MMA versucht, aber bin damit nicht wirklich warm geworden.

Soweit ich weiß machen hier mindestens noch @Mike44  und @ForgottenData andere Dinge.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. März 2021)

Früher klassisches Boxen.
Sehr lange aktiv gewesen.
Aktive Boxkämpfe
Dann längere Zeit nix.
Arbeit Frau Haus Kids usw....
Jetzt im Verein nur noch Fitnessmäßig.
Boxen und Muay Thai wenn ich Zeitlich dazu komme.
Gerade ist halt zumindest das Vereinstraining ausgesetzt Corona...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (15. März 2021)

Hallo mad raven wir haben uns ja schon unterhalten.

Hauptraining ist KungFu , primär für die Gesundheit.
Dehnen, Rechts Links Koordination, Körperhaltung/Körperspannung
TaiJi sowohl Form(bin ich echt eine Krücke) als auch Pushen
Bischen ChiGong mach ich auch,  Hass ich wie die Pest ist u.a aber gut für die Atmung
Gracie Jujutsu.. liebe ich.
MMA einmal in der Woche mit Freunden "Semikloppen", das heißt, blaue Auge blutige Lippe /Nase kommen vor sind aber nicht erwünscht, KO sollte möglichst vermieden werden.Köpertreffer meist voll.
Sauberrer Leberhaken muss nicht volle Kraft sein.

KungFu läuft in meiner Schule etwas anders ab, wir sind zwar auf der einen Seite sehr traditionell mit Verbindungen nach China. Mein Hauptrainer fährt regelmäßig seit mehr dreißig Jahren teilweise auch länger hin um zu trainieren.
Auf der anderen Seite sind wir sehr offen uns weiterzuentwickeln, so lassen wir viele Elemente z.B. Bagwa einfließen. Bringt mich zur Verzweiflung.
In China gehen die 10 Jahre im Kreis bevor die anfangen die Hände zu nehmen, wer es kann macht dich mit seiner Fußtechnik wahnsinnig.
Bei uns heißt es kein gutes KungFu ohne gutes TaiJi und kein gutes TaiJI ohne KungFu.
Taiji ist das schnellste was ich mache, nicht von der offensichtlichen Bewegung aber von der Körperreaktion.
Pushen kann man am besten mit Sumo vergleichen nur das wir nicht so dick sein müssen.

Im Gegensatz zu _m r_ mache ich nicht BJJ sondern Gracie BJJ, da ich älter bin und mich nicht mehr so Verletzen und Anstrengen mag ergibt das Sinn.
Der Vorteil ist das wir Grundsätzlich ähnlich Griffe und Hebel trainieren ich aber im Gegensatz zu Ihm meinen Gegner schlagen darf. Klingt erst mal gemeiner hat aber den Vorteil das ich Ihn zu Abwehrreaktionen zwinge und so leichter Hebel ansetzen kann da ich einfacher an seine Arme Hände komme.
Da müssen die Bjj´ler deutlich mehr Kraft anwenden.


 Mein Sohn macht mir einem Tourguide spontan TaiJi an der Chinesischen Mauer, ich glaub zum Schluss waren wir so um die 20 Leute.


----------



## mad raven (15. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Hallo mad raven wir haben uns ja schon unterhalten.


ja, war ein grund diesen Thread zu eröffnen 


Mike44 schrieb:


> . Mein Hauptrainer fährt regelmäßig seit mehr dreißig Jahren teilweise auch länger hin um zu trainieren.


cool. darf ich fragen wohin? Mein Trainer ist etwas der Ansicht das die Inneren Stile (Ba Gua Zhang, Tai Chi, Xingyiquan) alle zusammenhängen aber eben auch ihre Eigenheiten haben. Viele Bewegungen tauchen immer mal wieder in einer sehr ähnlichen Form auf.
Was ich an Ba Gua so mag ist einfach die Tatsache, dass es keine bevorzugte Seite gibt. Man macht alles in beide Richtungen. Das schult ungemein die Koordination.


Mike44 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu _m r_ mache ich nicht BJJ sondern Gracie BJJ, da ich älter bin und mich nicht mehr so Verletzen und Anstrengen mag ergibt das Sinn.


Ich halte das mit den Verletzungen ja für ein Vorurteil, aber hängt wohl sehr von der Schule ab. Bei uns ist die Verletzungsquote (beim Training, Wettkampf ist eine andere Geschichte) sehr gering.
Imho die gefährlichste Kombination ist zwei White Belts mit großen Egos, viel Kraft und wenig Technik. Aber gerade wenn Erfahrene mit Anfängern rollen wird die Technik nie durchgezogen, sondern (kurz) angehalten bevor sie sitzt.
Die Grundeinstellung immer sein: ohne meinen Partner kann ich nicht trainieren, also sollte ich zusehen, dass ich den heile lasse beim Training.
Aber vllt hatte ich nur Glück mit meinen Gyms. Wobei ich gerde beim BJJ die Offenheit beim Reisen mag. Ein Rashguard ist doch einfacher eingepackt als ein Bike 

@Bindsteinracer Für nur Standup bin ich zu sehr Grappler  Wobei für mich die Interessante frage jetzt ist, gibt es Dinge die du vom Biken zum Boxen/Muay Thai oder andersherum übertragen kannst?
Gerade wenn du aktiv gekämpft hast kann ich mir das Mentalitätsmäßig zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## Mike44 (16. März 2021)

Ich hab schon ein paar BJJ´s und Judokas im Bekanntenkreis (allerdings alle Wettkampf)
die ordentlich Beschwerden haben.

Unsere Schule ist am Gelben Meer ca. 300 KM von Peking entfernt schon recht Nahe an der Grenze zu Korea (aus dem Kopf Luflinie ca. 250KM).
War genial, Vormittags trainieren, dann 2 Stunden am Meer rum hängen und Nachmittags noch mal trainieren.




China war ein absolutes Futter-Paradies.
Bis da war's ein halbe Stunde Fußmarsch. Blöderweise konnten wir uns keine Räder ausleihen, die überall am Straßenrand standen, ad du zwar die App runter laden konntest aber zum Bezahlen ein chinesisches Bankkonto nötig war

Nach 3 Tagen hat sich ein Teil von uns ich China E-Bikes gekauft, um im Nahverkehr unabhängig zu sein.
Taxi war zwar extrem günstig aber das Problem war dem Fahrer zu vermitteln wo du hin willst. Heim war nie ein Problem da du einfach die Visitenkarte deines Hotels gezeigt hast. 30 KM Taxi ca. € 5.





Die Teile schafften auf der Ebene so ca. 30 KM/ waren 2 Sitzer so das ich für meine Familie 2 kaufen musste und haben so um die € 230 neu gekostet. 
Nach 2 Wochen haben wir sie dem Händler mit € 100,-- Nachlass wieder verkauft also pro Teil €100, an Leihgebühr gehabt.


Mein Trainer hat schon im Shaolin Kloster gelebt war in einer Bagwa Shule und und und.  Die letzten Jahre dann Hauptsächlich am Gelben Meer.
Mein Gracie Lehrer ist ein begnadeter Wushu Man war u.a in der Schule von Jet Li und auch über ein Jahr in China.

Auch bin ich der Meinung ohne das was mir an Körpergefühl , Körperspannung und Gleichgewichtssinn
vermittelt wurde hätte ich es deutlich schwieriger in meinem Alter noch Trail zufahren.


Auch schön war ein Deal, den ich 2017 mit meiner Frau gemacht hab. Sie begleitet mich nach London zu einer UFC MMA Veranstaltung und ich gehe dafür mit Ihr zu den Fanta Vier aufs Open Air nach Heidelberg.

Coll war das ihr die MMA gefallen hat, wobei sie grundsätzlich dachte irgendwie krieg ich das schon rum und hab ein schönes WO in London.
Und ich bin im Gegenzug kein großer Fanta Fan und fand das Konzert echt Klasse. 





Von daher hat mir der Kampfsport auch viel über den reinen Sport hinaus gegeben.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> gibt es Dinge die du vom Biken zum Boxen/Muay Thai oder andersherum übertragen kannst?


Eher weniger.
Klar durch beißen muss man sich ob im Ring oder bei nem langen Marathon.
Zum Biken bringen mir eher die Kettlebells und das Krafttraining etwas.


----------



## mad raven (16. März 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Klar durch beißen muss man sich ob im Ring oder bei nem langen Marathon.


Interessant. Ich würde sagen, was ich vom BJJ und GKY definitiv übertragen kann ist die Ruhe während eines Kampfes. Vom Mindset fahre ich Trails sehr ähnlich. Entspannt, locker aber bereit.



Mike44 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar BJJ´s und Judokas im Bekanntenkreis (allerdings alle Wettkampf)
> die ordentlich Beschwerden haben.


Ja. Wettkampf. Ganz andere Geschichte mit ganz anderem Verletzungsrisiko. Gerade beim Judo würde ich es da relativ hoch einschätzen. Gerade wenn man sich gegen einen Wurf wehrt den der andere wirklich durchziehen will  kann's gefährlich werden.

Die Schule von meim Trainer ist in Wudang. Also soweit ich weiß ein doch recht anderer Stil als bei dir.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. März 2021)

Trails fahre ich eh eher locker
Die wilde Downhill Sau war ich noch nie.


----------



## Mike44 (16. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Die Schule von meim Trainer ist in Wudang. Also soweit ich weiß ein doch recht anderer Stil als bei dir.


Wie gesagt, wir haben einen eigenen Stil und adaptieren alles was sinnvoll erscheint.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Trails fahre ich eh eher locker
> Die wilde Downhill Sau war ich noch nie.


Die verrückten Sachen überlas ich meinem Sohn, der ist 16.
Ich freu mich das ich runter komm und an der frischen Luft Spaß hab.


----------



## Anferd (17. März 2021)

Bei mir waren es einige Jahre Judo in der frühen Jugend. Vor allem gutes Aufwärmen & Krafttraining und dann gegenseitige Wurfübungen zu zweit. Mehr Kontakt nur auf den Wettkämpfen.

Ab dem orangenen Gurt wurde ich immer mit einem Mädel zusammengesteckt, das mich brennend und aufrichtig gehasst hat. Man kann ja sehr dosiert werfen und das war bei uns auch guter Ton. Die Gute hat beim Werfen aber meistens auf dem letzten Stück nochmal hässlich beschleunigt. Jede Landung ein Schmerzschock durch die Eingeweide. Die wenig wohlwollende Diagnose der Lehrer "ja, du hast halt Angst vor dem Fallen". Mit niemandem sonst hatte ich solche Probleme und wir wollten beide nicht zusammen trainieren. Eines Tages habe ich ihr mal gleiches mit gleichem vergolten, das gab von ihr dicke Tränen und für mich einen großen Anschiss. Nach einer anderweitigen Verletzungspause bin ich da nie wieder hingegangen.
Eine ganz komische Erinnerung. Ich denke, ich habe den Jugendtrainern damals nicht in die Gruppe gepasst und sie haben mich bewusst rausgeekelt. Irgendwie feige - keine Ahnung, ob mir ein offenes Gespräch besser getan hätte.
Einen tollen Trick habe ich gegen stärkere, unfaire Gegner gelernt. Hat was damit zu tun, dass der Gegner den Angriff nicht erwartet. Auf Anraten eines anwesendem Judolehrers habe ich das mit einem Tyrannen aus unserer Gruppe gemacht. Ich hatte nie wieder Probleme mit dem Kerl. Und da das ganze auf einer Wiese stattfand, hat er dabei auch keine Zähne verloren. Heute denke ich, der Tyrann und das hasserfüllte Mädel hatten ihre eigenen Probleme zuhause und hätten vor allem Hilfe gebraucht. Absurde Zeiten.
Hängengeblieben ist etwas Fallschule, ein gutes Gespür für das Gleichgewicht meines Gegenübers und Spaß an Kraftübungen (mit dem Körpergewicht).

Heute hätte ich riesen Bock, Boxen oder Muay Thai zu lernen. Das könnte mein nächster Sport neuer werden nach Corona und der aktuellen Hochphase von MTB und Yoga. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob meine etwas schneller gealterten Knie dafür noch gut taugen. Einseitig bekomme ich nach größeren Belastungen Schmerzen, die nur langsam über Tage/Wochen nachlassen.


----------



## Mike44 (17. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich riesen Bock, Boxen oder Muay Thai zu lernen. Das könnte mein nächster Sport neuer werden nach Corona und der aktuellen Hochphase von MTB und Yoga. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob meine etwas schneller gealterten Knie dafür noch gut taugen. Einseitig bekomme ich nach größeren Belastungen Schmerzen, die nur langsam über Tage/Wochen nachlassen.


Ist halt immer die Frage was willst du. Kampfkunst oder Kampfsport.
Beides, was du genannt hast so wie früher auch Judo ist Kampfsport.
Kampfsport ist vereinfacht gesagt die Kampfkunst in ein Regelwerk zu setzen um sie Praktizieren zu können.
Das heißt nicht das man in der Kampfkunst nicht auch kämpft aber vieles kann halt nur angezeigt werden.

Bei der Kampfkunst wird in einer guten Schule da mit Sicherheit auch viel gerade im Bereich Rücken/Knie geschehen.
So ist es zumindest bei uns.

Kampfsport, daher mach ich das auch, ist zum einen schneller Zielführend, die Lernerfolge sind schneller und der Fun Faktor ist recht hoch.

Beim Begriff MuayThai wäre ich vorsichtig, die meisten verstehen darunter Thaiboxen, das ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollere Art es auszuführen. Wenn es traditionalistisch wird, wirds extrem hart, das würd ich mir ab einem bestimmten Alter nicht mehr antun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (17. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage was willst du. Kampfkunst oder Kampfsport.
> Beides, was du genannt hast so wie früher auch Judo ist Kampfsport.
> Kampfsport ist vereinfacht gesagt die Kampfkunst in ein Regelwerk zu setzen um sie Praktizieren zu können.
> Das heißt nicht das man in der Kampfkunst nicht auch kämpft aber vieles kann halt nur angezeigt werden.
> ...


Hi, danke für die Info. Kampfkunst und reine Form reizen mich nicht, da reicht mir das Yoga mit seinem rein positiven Fokus.
Kampfsport - ja gerne! Fokus auf Anwendbarkeit, Austoben, Sparring und so weiter. Das Judotraining hat mir Spaß gemacht, mehr Sparring wäre toll gewesen. Aber Judo muss man halt sehr gut und sicher beherrschen, um von einem Nicht-Judoka nicht einfach in den Schwitzkasten genommen zu werden. Ich hatte da bei Spielplatzraufereien mit Freunden enttäuschende Erlebnisse.

Bist Du bei der Muay Thai Benennung sicher? Handhaben das die Schulen bei Euch so? Ich kenne nur den ganzen Sport als Muay Thai und Thaiboxen als das deutsche Synonym. In Thailand selbst kenne ich Muay Thai als Volkssport. Der eine trainiert 50h pro Woche und lebt von den Wettkämpfen, der andere geht halt 2 mal die Woche ins Gym und trainiert da wie der berufstätige in Deutschland auch. Mit einer riesen Bandbreite an Härte was das Sparring und das Abhärtungstraining angeht. All das fällt meines Wissens unter "Muay Thai" und definiert sich anhand der genutzten Techniken und Regelwerke.


----------



## mad raven (18. März 2021)

@Anferd auch wenn es chronologisch nicht passt, mir es aber persönlich *sehr* wichtig ist:


Anferd schrieb:


> Einen tollen Trick habe ich gegen stärkere, unfaire Gegner gelernt. Hat was damit zu tun, dass der Gegner den Angriff nicht erwartet.


Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber wenn es um einen Angriff ausserhalb der Matten hallte ist das kein _toller Trick_ sondern hochgradig Unsportlich und genau der Grund warum Kampfsportler bei manchen so ein schlechtes Image haben. Imho ein absolutes No-Go.
Wenn es um einen unerwarteten (rechtskonformen) Angriff auf den Matten geht heißt das bei uns Taktik.

ansonten klingt es als ist da einiges falsch gelaufen zu deinen Judo Zeiten. 

Bei uns besteht ein Training normalerweise aus ca. 30-40 Minuten Randori (Sparring). Wenn wir speziell Wettkampfvorbereitung machen teilweise mehr. (Dafür dann weniger Technik aber mehr Vorgaben beim Randori).



Anferd schrieb:


> Jede Landung ein Schmerzschock durch die Eingeweide


Ich will nichts unterstellen da ich dich nicht kenne, aber gerade Fallschule wird häufig doch unterschätzt. Und als orange Gurt steht man da noch am Anfang. Aber fallen aus einer kontrollierten Situation und fallen müssen sind zwei sehr verschiedene Dinge, gerade wenn Kraft und Geschwindigkeit dazu kommen.
Als Außenstehender kann ich die Situation gar nicht beurteilen, aber mit guter Falltechnik kann man (irgendwann) sehr starke Einschläge "einstecken". Interessanterweise legen viele Judoka (auch Trainer) ab einem gewissem Level mehr Wert auf Würfe als auf richtig sauberes Fallen.
Good News: beim Biken hilft es Trotzdem schon 



Anferd schrieb:


> Aber Judo muss man halt sehr gut und sicher beherrschen, um von einem Nicht-Judoka nicht einfach in den Schwitzkasten genommen zu werden. Ich hatte da bei Spielplatzraufereien mit Freunden enttäuschende Erlebnisse.


Beim BJJ haben wir dafür das Konzept von verschieden "Eskalationsstufen"  Je nachdem wie spät man sich wärt muss man die Technik der passenden Stufe anwenden. Interessanterweise wirken die ganz frühen Verteidigungen nicht mal wie "echte" Techniken auf mich. Aber gerade die frühen sollten jedem Judoka bekannt vorkomme: hier geht es nur darum den Angreifer nicht greifen zu lassen. Im wort-case weiß ich nicht was früher legal war (Schwitzkasten wohl eh nicht ) Ich kenne das SV Techniken zum Griff brechen und "mehr Judo" Techniken bei denen man ähnlich wie beim Sumi Gaeshi wirft. Ist aber nicht ganz Strassentauglich.



Anferd schrieb:


> Bist Du bei der Muay Thai Benennung sicher? Handhaben das die Schulen bei Euch so? Ich kenne nur den ganzen Sport als Muay Thai und Thaiboxen als das deutsche Synonym.


Ich bin da nicht 100%ig drin. Aber soweit ich das weiß ist Thaiboxen wie asiatisch essen gehen ein Deutschland: hat Ähnlichkeiten, ist aber weniger scharf. 
Gleiches gilt für Thaiboxen: ist ähnlich aber, sagen wir weniger intensiv. Muay Thai ist "näher am Orginall"


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Heute hätte ich riesen Bock, Boxen oder Muay Thai zu lernen. Das könnte mein nächster Sport neuer werden nach Corona und der aktuellen Hochphase von MTB und Yoga. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob meine etwas schneller gealterten Knie dafür noch gut taugen. Einseitig bekomme ich nach größeren Belastungen Schmerzen, die nur langsam über Tage/Wochen nachlassen.


Dann auf gehts such dir nen Club /Verein der deinen Wünschen entspricht.
Evtl wäre das Fitness oder Manager Boxen was für dich.
Mehr auspowern und Cardiotraining ohne Sparring.

Gerade im Muay Thai gehts beim Sparring schon zur Sache,Kicks,Knie zum Kopf usw.
Ist nicht jedermanns Sache...
Bin da auch vorsichtig,hat auch berufliche Gründe.
Kann da nicht jedes Mal mitm blauen Auge aufmarschieren.
Und 20 bin ich au nimmer🤭


----------



## Mike44 (18. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> das kein _toller Trick_ sondern hochgradig Unsportlich und genau der Grund warum Kampfsportler bei manchen so ein schlechtes Image haben. Imho ein absolutes No-Go.


Da hat er recht.
Anwenden von dem, was ich lerne, ist ein extrem schwieriges Thema. Wenn ich Gesundheit und Leben bedroht sehe und nicht wegkomme dann natürlich.
Ansonsten ist das Problemtisch grad mit den Kampfkunsttechniken, da die weitestgehend auf massiv schädigen hinauslaufen. 

@ Anfred
Ich glaub du machst dir immer noch bedingt durch dein Judo da ein recht falsche Bild.
Mit dem gleichsetzten von MuayThai und Kickboxen in D hast du weitestgehend recht bis auf ein paar traditionelle Ausnahmen. Wenn du in Thailan die Jungs schon hast trainieren sehen das weist du wie hart die das ausüben und wie die alleine schon Ihre Schienbeine trainieren.


Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Dann auf gehts such dir nen Club /Verein der deinen Wünschen entspricht.
> Evtl wäre das Fitness oder Manager Boxen was für dich.
> Mehr auspowern und Cardiotraining ohne Sparring.



So würde ich es Dir auch anraten und eher auch mal in ein Kampfkurztraining reinschnuppern. Auch dort wird gekämpft aber halt Semi Kontakt und nicht Vollkontakt.
Yoga ist eine komplett andere Baustelle und hat am ehesten noch mit ChiGong was gemeinsam.
Auch ich kämpfe nur eingeschränkt Vollkontakt, macht keinen Sinn mir die Birne weich hauen zu lassen beim KO.
Kämpfen Sparring ist natürlich Spaßig, und gerade MMA dadurch das du eben auch viel auf den Boden gehst hat seinen reiz. Aber auch pures Boxen ist toll.
Aber ich würde erst mal Stand, Füße etc. lernen. Mir Grundkentnisse aneignen.
Sonst ist das wie mim Gravel den Trail runterhoppln, geht, macht aber nicht so richtig Laune.


----------



## Anferd (18. März 2021)

Hi Leute, danke für die Ratschläge und Impulse, das wird mir teilweise weiterhelfen. Bei der Vereinssuche werde ich das größte Augenmerkt wohl darauf richten, wie mir die Leute passen. Wie beim Job -  irgendwann bekommt man ein schnelles Gespür dafür, ob ein Laden einem zusagt. Man braucht denke ich Lehrer und Sparringspartner, die grob ähnlich drauf sind, dann ist der genaue Stil schon fast Nebensache. Ich brauche den Kampfsport ja nicht im Alltag und brauche z.B. gegen einen Ringer keine brauchbare Technik.

Ansonten weiß ich nicht, wie unklar ich mich ausdrücke. An ein paar Stellen reden wir glaube ich aneinander vorbei.

Bei der Muay Thai Sache bleibe ich. Es ist ein Volkssport. Es ist gut zu wissen, wie die deutschen Schulen Muay Thai und Thaiboxen unterscheiden. Aber ich kenne Leute, die in DE sehr hartes Abhärtungstraining gemacht haben. Und ich sah in Thailand vor Ort und in Dokumentationen Hobbysportler und Schuljungs beim Muay Thai, die bestimmt weder >100 km pro Woche Lauftraining machen, noch alltäglich bis aufs Blut Abhärtungstraining machen, noch mit 18 jahren schon 100 Kämpfe auf dem Buckel haben. Nicht jeder ist ein Buakaw Banchamek, und trotzdem fällt das dort unter Muay Thai.
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, dass das Sparring entsprechend brutal ausfällt - das spricht natürlich gegen Thaiboxen als Sport meiner Wahl. Muss man sich sicherlich in der konkreten Schule ansehen.




mad raven schrieb:


> @Anferd auch wenn es chronologisch nicht passt, mir es aber persönlich *sehr* wichtig ist:
> 
> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber wenn es um einen Angriff ausserhalb der Matten hallte ist das kein _toller Trick_ sondern hochgradig Unsportlich und genau der Grund warum Kampfsportler bei manchen so ein schlechtes Image haben. Imho ein absolutes No-Go.
> Wenn es um einen unerwarteten (rechtskonformen) Angriff auf den Matten geht heißt das bei uns Taktik.
> ...


Dir ist deine Aussage sehr wichtig. Trotzdem wäre es nett, mich etwas mehr im Kontext zu zitieren. Dass mein Gegner ein Tyrann war, unfair war und größere persönliche Probleme hatte, schrieb ich nicht ohne Grund. Sportlichkeit suchst du da vergebens. Konkret haben 2 wesentlich ältere Jungs die Kleinen in der Umkleide regelmäßig mit den Judogürteln verdroschen, es gab viele Tränchen. Ich bin nach so einer Aktion mal petzen gegangen und bekam vom Lehrer den Ratschlag, den Typen von hinten mit viel Kraft recht brutal zu werfen und dann zu flitzen. Das habe ich nach einer weiteren Attacke auf einer Wiese gemacht und wie gesagt, er hat danach Hilfe gebraucht. Ich würde es heute als Notwehrexzess sehen. Ich habe dabei die sehr wichtige Lektion gelernt, dass man sich gegen Tyrannen mit großer Härte wehren kann und damit aus der Opferrolle kommt. Auch, wenn man körperlich deutlich unterlegen ist. Von meinen Pazifisteneltern hätte ich das nicht gelernt.
Solche Gewalt lehne ich allgemein ab und wie gesagt, der Bengel hätte wahrscheinlich Hilfe gebraucht. Niemand fügt anderen Leid zu, ohne selbst zu leiden. Wahrscheinlich hatte er ein recht tragische Kindheit.

Das schlägt den Bogen zum schlechten Ruf der Kampfsportler. Leider lernen viele Kinder die Sprache der Gewalt von ihrem Umfeld. Diese Leute werden natürlich später vom Kampfsport angezogen und machen viel Ärger. Andererseits kann man mit guter Jugendarbeit den Kampfsport hervorragend nutzen, um Leute wieder ins gesunde Selsbtbewusstsein zu bringen und Abwärtsspiralen zu stoppen. Ein sehr komplexes Thema.
Ich sehe das also völlig getrennt: Der Kampfsport und die Ausübenden haben erstmal nichts miteinenander zu tun. Und das Erlernen eines Kampfsports macht jemanden nicht um Größenordnungen gewaltbereiter - das wurde viel früher angelegt. Die Lehrer tragen natürlich viel Verantwortung dafür, wem sie das ganze beibringen.

Euer "Randori" hätte unser Training super ergänzt. Wahrscheinlich haben das bei uns im Verein nur die Älteren gemacht.
Deine Bemerkungen zum BJJ wecken Erinnerungen. Judo - der Bodenkampf hat mir nie gefallen. Und ein Kampfsport, der nur funktioniert, wenn der andere eine gut greifbare und sehr stabile Jacke trägt, hat halt seine Grenzen. Im echten Leben mit meinem großen Bruder wurde v.a. geboxt. Daher vielleicht mein Interesse an Boxen und Thaiboxen 

Zur Fallschule: Klar war die bei mir höchstens mittelmäßig. Aber ich wurde über deutlich höhere Hüften geworfen, ohne diese Schmerzen zu haben. Das Mädel hat einfach ab und zu im letzten Moment richtig Schwung in den Übungswurf gebracht. Man hat ja über sowas geredet und genau dosiert, wie man den anderen wirft. Eine Weile habe ich durchaus an meiner Fallschule gearbeitet, dann wurde es mir zu bunt. Aus meiner heutigen Sicht frage ich mich schon, ob unsere Trainer ihrer Aufgabe wirklich gewachsen waren. Meine Judozeit war aber in Summe eine Erlebnis, das ich nicht missen möchte. Auch das viele funktionale Krafttraining in jungen Jahren war Gold wert.


----------



## mad raven (19. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Dir ist deine Aussage sehr wichtig. Trotzdem wäre es nett, mich etwas mehr im Kontext zu zitieren. Dass mein Gegner ein Tyrann war, unfair war und größere persönliche Probleme hatte, schrieb ich nicht ohne Grund. Sportlichkeit suchst du da vergebens. *Konkret haben 2 wesentlich ältere Jungs die Kleinen in der Umkleide regelmäßig mit den Judogürteln verdroschen, es gab viele Tränchen. Ich bin nach so einer Aktion mal petzen gegangen und bekam vom Lehrer den Ratschlag, den Typen von hinten mit viel Kraft recht brutal zu werfen und dann zu flitzen.* Das habe ich nach einer weiteren Attacke auf einer Wiese gemacht und wie gesagt, er hat danach Hilfe gebraucht. Ich würde es heute als Notwehrexzess sehen


Ich hatte es bewusst so zitiert weil ich die Aussage so absolut sehe und immer noch dabei bleibe.  Mit dem (noch größerem Kontext jetzt) würde ich sagen, euer Trainer hat einen Scheiß Job gemacht.

Ich habe selber Kinder und jugendliche Trainiert und grundsätzlich würde ich sagen habe ich mein Training von der Stimmung recht locker gehalten. Aber es gab zwei Regeln die immer galten:
1. Wer einen anderen unvorbereitet (zwischen den Übungen, von hinten,...) angreift muss auf die Bank und zugucken bis ich ihn wieder zurückhole.
2. Wer jemanden schlägt muss bis ende des Trainings auf die Bank. Passiert das häufiger gabs entweder ein Gespräch mit den Eltern und im Zweifel brauchte der der Geschlagen hat nicht wieder kommen.

In der von dir geschilderten Situation würde ich als Trainer versuchen die (erstmal nur "Verdächtigen") direkt zu erwischen  bzw wenn die Erzählung konsistent von mehreren Beteiligten ist mit denen und deren Eltern sprechen.
Möglicherweise haben die beim Judo (vorerst) nix zu suchen,  in diesem Fall sollte man als Trainer gucken wie man anders helfen bzw Hilfe organisieren kann.


Anferd schrieb:


> . Aus meiner heutigen Sicht frage ich mich schon, ob unsere Trainer ihrer Aufgabe wirklich gewachsen waren.


Aus deiner Beschreibung würde ich sagen: auf keinen Fall.


Anferd schrieb:


> Meine Judozeit war aber in Summe eine Erlebnis, das ich nicht missen möchte


Freut mich dass du es trotzdem so siehst.

Es sollte auch kein Angriff sein,  Kampfsport hängt sehr stark vom Trainer ab - unabhängig vom Alter, aber gerade im jungem Alter muss ein Trainer weit mehr als nur Techniken vermitteln.



Anferd schrieb:


> Euer "Randori" hätte unser Training super ergänzt. Wahrscheinlich haben das bei uns im Verein nur die Älteren gemacht.


Ich weiß nicht wie alt du warst, aber wir fangen sehr früh damit an. In sinnvollen Paarungen von wegen Können und Gewicht, und bei <10 jährigen vllt nicht 30 Minuten. Aber sicher Randori.



Anferd schrieb:


> Man braucht denke ich Lehrer und Sparringspartner, die grob ähnlich drauf sind, dann ist der genaue Stil schon fast Nebensache.


Dem ersten Teil stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Wenn man sich potentiell gegenseitig kaputt macht, muss man sich ganz klar sein darüber in welchem Rahmen.
Der zweite Teil gilt so halb: Wenn ich keine Lust auf hohe Tritte und Wettkampf habe ist Taekwondo auch mit den richtigen Leuten sicher nicht das richtige, auch wenn man gerne Tritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (22. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bewusst so zitiert weil ich die Aussage so absolut sehe und immer noch dabei bleibe.  Mit dem (noch größerem Kontext jetzt) würde ich sagen, euer Trainer hat einen Scheiß Job gemacht.
> 
> Ich habe selber Kinder und jugendliche Trainiert und grundsätzlich würde ich sagen habe ich mein Training von der Stimmung recht locker gehalten. Aber es gab zwei Regeln die immer galten:
> 1. Wer einen anderen unvorbereitet (zwischen den Übungen, von hinten,...) angreift muss auf die Bank und zugucken bis ich ihn wieder zurückhole.
> ...


Danke, dass du das nochmal so erklärst. Ich kann dir umfassend zustimmen. 
 Meine Trainer waren wohl in ein paar Situationen überfordert oder brutal (alte Schule?). Man erzählt natürlich immer zuerst die spannenden Momente. 

In Summe fand da aber vor allem viel gute Jugendarbeit von Ehrenamtlichen im Sportverein statt. Der Ton war zivilisiert und öfters spaßig. Dafür bin ich dankbar. Es hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. 
Wenn nach Corona etwas weniger unwillkommene Bewegung in meinem Leben ist, sollte ich mir wohl einen Kampfsport suchen. Bevor ich mich irgendwann zu alt oder gebrechlich fühle


----------



## mad raven (22. März 2021)

Ich habe einfach eine doch recht "ausgeprägte" Meinung zu Kampfsport im speziellen und zum zwischenmenschlichem Umgang im Allgemeinen. 

Aber ja, was Jugendarbeit angeht ist Judo (häufig) recht weit vorne dabei. Einerseits dadurch, dass es eine Olympische Wettkampfsportart ist und es dadurch viele Angebote für Lehrgänge und Wettkämpfe gibt. Anderseits durch die Tatsache, dass man - u.a. bedingt durch die Gefährlichkeit der Techniken - andere Persönlichkeitsentwicklung mit macht, bzw. der offiziell Wert drauf gelegt wird.

Ich würde vermuten es hat Ähnlichkeiten mit Mannschaftssportarten, wobei was die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung angeht andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt werden.
Ein Ausgeprägtes Vereinsleben (ohne Zwang) ist aber imho was gutes, was (leider) häufig unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Mike44 (22. März 2021)

Judo hat da schon bei Kindern und Jugendliche klare Vorteile, weil es einfacher vermittelt werden kann.
Mein Sohn hat früher Judo ca. 3 Jahre lang gemacht.
Allerdings nur so lange bis er einen Wettkampf gewonnen hat, das war sein  Ehrgeiz und dann hat er aufgehört. 
Einerseits Schade, aber wer die Wettkämpfe kennt, kann es auch verstehen du hängst für 3 Kämpfe einen halben Tag bei schönstem Wetter in einer Halle rum.


----------



## ForgottenData (24. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu _m r_ mache ich nicht BJJ sondern Gracie BJJ, da ich älter bin und mich nicht mehr so Verletzen und Anstrengen mag ergibt das Sinn.


Da gibts nen Unterschied? Hier gibts ne Schule die nennt sich Gracie Jiujitsu, der Trainer dort war Schüler von Rickson Gracie deshalb dachte ich das es so heißt aber das selbe Bjj gemacht wird wie woanders


Anferd schrieb:


> Deine Bemerkungen zum BJJ wecken Erinnerungen. Judo - der Bodenkampf hat mir nie gefallen. Und ein Kampfsport, der nur funktioniert, wenn der andere eine gut greifbare und sehr stabile Jacke trägt, hat halt seine Grenzen. Im echten Leben mit meinem großen Bruder wurde v.a. geboxt. Daher vielleicht mein Interesse an Boxen und Thaiboxen


Wenn es um gefährliche Sv situationen geht ist es warscheinlich ziemlich egal was man macht, am wichtigsten ist dass man nicht komplett überdreht vom Adrenalinschock und was dabei hat (pfefferpistole..)
Aber Boxen ist da mit die beste Wahl denke ich: Zwar schwer zu meistern aber schnell gelernt, distanzgefühl, reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, kühler Kopf in Gefahrensituation und gute Kondition( =wichtig fürs wegrennen!). Wenn es keine gefährliche Situation ist sollte auch keine Gewalt angewendet werden, ist klar. Viel Spaß vor Gericht wenn jemand verletzt wurde von jemandem der Kampfsport betreibt, das ist selbst wenn es wirklich berechtigte Notwehr war schon problematisch.

Ich hatte noch keinen Kampf und sparre auch eigentlich nur leicht (ausser wenn man sich mal gegenseitig hochschaukelt und ungeplant im Vk endet im Kickboxen/Boxen) aber habe schon bemerkt das ich in Alltagssituationen wo mir früher das Adrenalin hochgekocht wäre jetzt ruhiger bleibe und noch klare Gedanken sammeln kann.



Mike44 schrieb:


> Einerseits Schade, aber wer die Wettkämpfe kennt, kann es auch verstehen du hängst für 3 Kämpfe einen halben Tag bei schönstem Wetter in einer Halle rum.


Ja das ist das schlimmste für nen Outdoormenschen, letztes Jahr wo es Coronabedingt Freilufttraining gab habe ich den Trainer schon vollgejammert warum wir das nicht immer so machen können

Beim Boxen ist man wenigstens leicht Bekleidet, das stelle ich mir im Judo/Bjj auch schlimm vor im Sommer mit den dicken Anzügen🥵

Der Hauptgrund warum ich mich nicht dazu durchringen kann Waffenkampf auszuprobieren, würde mich grundsätzlich auch interessieren aber in dicker Schutzausrüstung sich einen abschwitzen..


----------



## mad raven (24. März 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Wenn es um gefährliche Sv situationen geht ist es warscheinlich ziemlich egal was man macht, am wichtigsten ist dass man nicht komplett überdreht vom Adrenalinschock und was dabei hat (pfefferpistole..)
> Aber Boxen ist da mit die beste Wahl denke ich: Zwar schwer zu meistern aber schnell gelernt, distanzgefühl, reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, kühler Kopf in Gefahrensituation und gute Kondition( =wichtig fürs wegrennen!)


Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist allein schon der Glaube sich im Zweifel verteidigen zu können. Im Idealfall kommt es aber gar nicht dazu weil man weg rennen kann. 
Der Vorteil von "Schlag/Tritt-Kampfsportarten" mit Sparring ist, dass man es schon gewöhnt ist Schläge und Tritte zu kassieren. Für einen Judoka ist das trotzdem noch eher ungewohnt (wobei besser Judo als gar nichts).
Trotzdem muss ich ganz klar die Einschränkung machen: Es hilft nur als Selbstverteidigung gegen einen Waffen-losen Angriff. Sobald jemand z.B. ein Messer in der Hand hat sind viele Techniken überraschend anders. (auch von der Denkweise: Lieber blutige Wunde als (lebens)gefährliche Verletzung). Ist von den Bewegungen bei weitem nicht meins.
Auch wenn BJJ/Gracie im SV Bereich als mit das Beste verkauft wird würde ich sagen: vllt, aber gegen mehrere Gegner ist es mindestens nicht ideal (was hab ich davon wenn ich einen am Boden fixiert habe aber drei andere um mich herrum stehen?)
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich noch mit Ausstrahlung und Weglaufen gemacht. Ich bin (zum Glück!) noch nie in die Situation geraten mich non-verbal verteidigen zu müssen.



ForgottenData schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keinen Kampf und sparre auch eigentlich nur leicht (ausser wenn man sich mal gegenseitig hochschaukelt und ungeplant im Vk endet im Kickboxen/Boxen) aber habe schon bemerkt das ich in Alltagssituationen wo mir früher das Adrenalin hochgekocht wäre jetzt ruhiger bleibe und noch klare Gedanken sammeln kann.


ja das nicht hochschaukeln ist die ganz hohe kunst des Sparring. Die Ruhe die du hier ansprichst ist das was ich in #7 meinte. Ich finde das sehr gut aufs Biken übertragbar. Nicht mal nur in sketchy Situationen, sondern schon bei "einfach" sehr hohem Tempo.


----------



## Anferd (25. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist allein schon der Glaube sich im Zweifel verteidigen zu können. Im Idealfall kommt es aber gar nicht dazu weil man weg rennen kann.


Es gibt da eine Studie mit Psychopathen im Knast. Die sagen "ich kann ein gutes Opfer von weitem riechen" und konnten tatsächlich am Gang einer Person recht gut erkennen, ob diese schon öfters unterlegen war. Teilnehmerinnen an SV Kursen sagen oft, seit sie den Kurs gemacht haben, ist ihre Körpersprache so anders, dass sie ihre Ruhe haben. Ich denke auch, eine Mischung aus selbstbewusstem Auftreten, Nichteskalieren und Distanz ist der beste Weg. Zu einer Keilerei gehören fast immer zwei.



mad raven schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von "Schlag/Tritt-Kampfsportarten" mit Sparring ist, dass man es schon gewöhnt ist Schläge und Tritte zu kassieren. Für einen Judoka ist das trotzdem noch eher ungewohnt (wobei besser Judo als gar nichts).
> Trotzdem muss ich ganz klar die Einschränkung machen: Es hilft nur als Selbstverteidigung gegen einen Waffen-losen Angriff. Sobald jemand z.B. ein Messer in der Hand hat sind viele Techniken überraschend anders. (auch von der Denkweise: Lieber blutige Wunde als (lebens)gefährliche Verletzung). Ist von den Bewegungen bei weitem nicht meins.
> Auch wenn BJJ/Gracie im SV Bereich als mit das Beste verkauft wird würde ich sagen: vllt, aber gegen mehrere Gegner ist es mindestens nicht ideal (was hab ich davon wenn ich einen am Boden fixiert habe aber drei andere um mich herrum stehen?)
> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich noch mit Ausstrahlung und Weglaufen gemacht. Ich bin (zum Glück!) noch nie in die Situation geraten mich non-verbal verteidigen zu müssen.


Sobald ein Messer im Spiel ist, sollte man wissen: Messerangriffe gehen recht häufig (ungewollt) tödlich aus. Man trifft relativ leicht eine große Ader und ist dann innerhalb von Minuten verblutet. Daher gilt  erstens flüchten, zweitens flüchten, Ego oder Geldbeutel ruhig dem Überleben opfern. Drittens, falls ein Kampf unausweichlich ist: Es als Kampf "um Leben und Tod" ansehen und eine eigene "Waffe" suchen (Stuhl, Jacke, Gürtel). Das sind alles so Risiken, die allgemein dagegen sprechen, sich im Suff mit jungen unbekannten Männern (maximales Gewaltpotenzial) zu streiten.

Zu der ganzen BJJ Geschichte, wie auch von @ForgottenData beschrieben. Ich denke auch, das hier das Argument "Effektivität" v.a. ein Marketing-Geck. Klar ist der Kram ist ultra effektiv - wenn er unter MMA-Regeln gegen Kickboxer angewendet wird. Und bei K1 gewinnen halt oft der Muay Thai. Ich sah letzte Woche eine gänzlich regelwerkfreie Schlägerei, die am Boden geendet ist. Die beiden Raufbolde haben aktiv gekuschelt, eine Frau hat deeskalativ auf dem Stärkeren eingetreten. Was macht man denn am Boden mit einem überhitzten Gegner, der vorher schon sein Messer aus der Tasche holen wollte? Auf Beruhigung hoffen und dann beim Aufstehen doch einen Tritt von ihm kassieren? Ihm wie im BJJ gelernt vorsichtshalber entschieden die Schulter sprengen - Vorstrafe dafür inklusive? Und wenn's ein Junkie ist, dann dreht der sich mit gebrochenem Ellbogen trotzdem nochmal, beißt einem in die Eier den Arm und verbreitet dabei Hepatitis A-Z? In meinem Fall hat übrigens die Polizei die Kuschelrunde aufgelöst.
Zum Spaßraufen finde ich, man sollte sich Verein und Regelwerk nach Vorlieben raussuchen. Für Selsbtverteidigungssituationen würde ich weiter auf Techniken setzen, bei denen ich dosieren kann und meine Distanz zum Gegener nicht aufgeben muss. Hmmmm ... ich habe aber auch lange Arme und gehe irgendwie davon aus, dass mein theoretischer Gegner keinen Bodenkampf anfängt 
In das selbe Horn "die härteste Selbstverteidigung" bläst ja auch Krav Maga. Für mich auch so eine Geschichte, die unter gegebenem Regelwerk sinnvoll ist. Bei Krav Maga ist dies das Schlachtfeld, auf dem man nach Waffenverlust den Gegner möglichst effektiv schwer verletzen möchte. Der Sport macht für mich im zivilen Leben wenig Sinn - am meisten noch für körperlich deutlich unterlegene, also z.B. Selbstverteidigung für Frauen.

Ich hatte schon einige Jugendraufereien und auch echt gefährliche Situationen auf Parties. Unter Nüchternen passiert mir sowas nicht. Eine Lehre kristallisierte sich dabei raus: Es verlieren immer alle Beteiligten bei so einer Scheiße. Man weiß nicht, an wen man gerät. Und gerade als respekteinflößende Person kann man von einem frustrierten, besoffenen Jüngelchen nach einem Streit hinterrücks schwer verletzte werden wie mir geschehen (einmal Kieferschmerzen, einmal OP). Ein Bekannter von mir ist guter Kampfsportler, der wurde auch schon recht feige angegriffen und schwer verletzt. In all diesen Situationen gewinnt *frühzeitige *Deeskalation und die Entscheidung für Frieden.



mad raven schrieb:


> ja das nicht hochschaukeln ist die ganz hohe kunst des Sparring. Die Ruhe die du hier ansprichst ist das was ich in #7 meinte. Ich finde das sehr gut aufs Biken übertragbar. Nicht mal nur in sketchy Situationen, sondern schon bei "einfach" sehr hohem Tempo.


Das kann ich aus dem Job bestätigen. Eine gewisse Übung mit adrenalinreichen Situationen hilft in vielen Lebenslagen. Gut ist, danach viel Bewegung und Luft zu bekommen. Das baut die Stresshormone wieder ab.


----------



## mad raven (25. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Für Selsbtverteidigungssituationen würde ich weiter auf Techniken setzen, bei denen ich dosieren kann und meine Distanz zum Gegener nicht aufgeben muss. Hmmmm ... ich habe aber auch lange Arme und gehe irgendwie davon aus, dass mein theoretischer Gegner keinen Bodenkampf anfängt


Volle Zustimmung, In diesem zusammenhang ist würgen fast die besten Lösung. kontrollierbar und wenn man es nicht übertreibt wacht der andere ohne bleibenden Schäden wieder auf.
(das ist KEINE Aufforderung Leute in einem Kampf in den Schlaf zu würgen) Hebel hinterlassen meist doch bleibende Schäden und helfen manchmal nicht mehr wenn Drogen (auch Alkohol) im Spiel ist.
Schläge/Tritte würde ich jetzt nicht als gut dosierbar bezeichnen.

wegen Krav Maga, ich bin gestern über dieses Video gestolpert:




dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich die Videos auf dem Kanal grundsätzlich Interessant finde, manche Punkte aber anders sehe bzw. handhabe als Rokas.


----------



## slowbeat (26. März 2021)

*Leute, ist ja ganz nett hier bisher. Aber bitte denkt dran, dass das hier alles offen im Netz steht für alle von 0<99.*


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. März 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> *Leute, ist ja ganz nett hier bisher. Aber bitte denkt dran, dass das hier alles offen im Netz steht für alle von 0<99.*


Auf was willst heraus?


----------



## slowbeat (26. März 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Auf was willst heraus?


*Dass hier der schmale Grat zwischen Sportdiskussion und Gewaltdarstellung erreicht ist.
Ich möchte nur drauf hinweisen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. März 2021)

Ernsthaft
Hat doch nix mit Gewaltdarstellungen zu tun
Darunter verstehe ich def was anderes.
Alleine schon die ganzen Pc Spiele wo wild um sich geschossen wird.
Und töten Spaß machen soll...


----------



## slowbeat (26. März 2021)

Alles ist gut wenn es so bleibt. Expliziter sollte es halt nicht werden.
Das war der einzige Aufruf. Man muss sich halt immer bewusst sein, dass alles was man im Netz ablässt sehr öffentlich ist. Weltweit.

Kein Grund zur Sorge  
Und ja, mit dem Rest haste Recht. Aber das ist hier ja auch kein Thema.


----------



## McDreck (26. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine Studie mit Psychopathen im Knast. Die sagen "ich kann ein gutes Opfer von weitem riechen" und konnten tatsächlich am Gang einer Person recht gut erkennen, ob diese schon öfters unterlegen war. Teilnehmerinnen an SV Kursen sagen oft, seit sie den Kurs gemacht haben, ist ihre Körpersprache so anders, dass sie ihre Ruhe haben. Ich denke auch, eine Mischung aus selbstbewusstem Auftreten, Nichteskalieren und Distanz ist der beste Weg. Zu einer Keilerei gehören fast immer zwei.


Das ist tatsächlich so und durchaus faszinierend. Ich wurde mal von nem Mädel drauf angesprochen, ob ich Kampfsport mache. Hat die angeblich an meinem Gang/Haltung erkannt.

Mal mein geballte Weisheit zu dem Thema:

Was will man? Sport treiben für sich, oder tatsächlich seine Wehrhaftigkeit steigern?
Für letzteres muss man sich eine Umgebung suchen, die tatsächliche Kampffähigkeit entwickelt. Das geht nur, wenn man sich oft und regelmäßig möglichst nahe an eine tatsächliche Kampfsituation begibt. Das bedeutet z.B. Sparring. Deswegen sind Boxen, Muay Thai, MMA und BJJ so hoch gehandelt. 

Körperkraft, körperliche Fähigkeiten, Koordination, Balance, Distanzgefühl sind absolut zentral! Diese müssen gezielt entwickelt werden. Da führt nichts daran vorbei. Kung Fu bedeute "harte Arbeit". Bisschen "36 Kammern der Shaolin"-Style Training muss sein.

Funktionelle Kraft, also nicht nur Diskopumpermuskeln, sondern die ganze Kette muss auf die benötigte Funktion hin bestmöglich trainiert sein. Das einzige was besser ist als funktionelle Kraft, ist mehr funktionelle Kraft. Wenn einem wer irgendwas von Weicheit und Kraftlosigkeit erzählen will, wisst Ihr, dass es sich um eine Flitzepiepe handelt, die nur was verkaufen will.

Fallschule ist völlig unabhängig von Kämpfen eine super Fähigkeit. Jeder ist schon mal gefallen, nicht jeder musste schon mal kämpfen.

Man sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf Selbstverteidigung versteifen. Das vergiftet den Verstand. Man sieht überall nur noch Bedrohungen und will sich mit Waffen eindecken. Wer will so leben? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Und deswegen bin ich auch kein Prepper und werde es auch nie werden.

Und wenn Euch irgendwer vollabert mit Seattle-Karate ist besser als Los-Angeles-Karate, lächeln, nicken und nicht drauf eingehen. Gibt überall reichlich Pfeifen. Gibt überall paar Leute die es zumindest trotzdem können.

Genauso Gelaber ala "mein Meister ist so supertoll, er hat neulich 5 Nazis mit einer Hand erlegt". Typischer Personenkult, der gerne entwickelt, weil die Leute gerne irgend etwas anhimmeln wollen. Schaut Euch für sowas einfach One Punch Man an. Da ist das lustig.


----------



## mad raven (26. März 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> *Leute, ist ja ganz nett hier bisher. Aber bitte denkt dran, dass das hier alles offen im Netz steht für alle von 0<99.*





slowbeat schrieb:


> *Dass hier der schmale Grat zwischen Sportdiskussion und Gewaltdarstellung erreicht ist.
> Ich möchte nur drauf hinweisen.*


... und ich hatte schon extra eine Anmerkung dran gepackt 
Kampfsport läuft doch irgendwo darauf hinaus, dass man sich schlägt, tritt würgt oder hebelt. Nur eben in einem sicheren Rahmen.
Eine Kommentar zu einzelnen Techniken nur der Gewallt wegen liegt mir absolut fern. Alleine schon weil Gewallt im Kampfsport für mich nichts zu suchen hat.
Ganz im Gegenteil,  viel wichtiger ist es mir zu sensibilisieren wie gefährlich die Techniken sind. Wenn du das mit schmalem Grad meinst, ja sehe ich ein.
Selbstverteidigung ist was das angeht ein etwas anderes Thema weil da der sichere Rahmen fehlt. Nur schon "nach Definition" setzt SV voraus, dass man sich in einer "Gewalt-Situation" befindet, irgendwie muss man die zumindest beschreiben können. 
Gewalt verherrlichende oder unnötige Details haben da aber natürlich nichts zu suchen.

Auch wenn ich mir natürlich nicht sicher sein kann wage ich mal die Behauptung, dass jede der bis jetzt Beteiligten sich darüber bewusst ist, dass Gewalt weder beim Training noch auf der Strasse was zu suchen hat.


----------



## mad raven (26. März 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich so und durchaus faszinierend. Ich wurde mal von nem Mädel drauf angesprochen, ob ich Kampfsport mache. Hat die angeblich an meinem Gang/Haltung erkannt.


Lustige Geschichte von mir dazu:
Nach meiner Blaugurt Prüfung beim Judo habe ich festgestellt, dass ich viel aufrechter und mehr "brust-raus" laufe. Nicht dass ich mich vorher klein gemacht oder versteckt habe,  abe das habe ich sogar Tage später noch bemerkt.


McDreck schrieb:


> Wenn einem wer irgendwas von Weicheit und Kraftlosigkeit erzählen will, wisst Ihr, dass es sich um eine Flitzepiepe handelt, die nur was verkaufen will.


Sehe ich nur halb so und ist imho zumindest Teilweise durch ein Missverständnis begründet. Die Frage ist, was genau ist mit Weicheit und Kraftlosigkeit gemeint? Nach meinem Verständnis, nicht, dass man keine Kraft einsetzten darf, sondern dass nicht Kraft gegen Kraft gearbeitet wird und das ist imho ein sehr gutes und Prinzip. 
Nur macht es eben in manchen Sportarten, (Judo, BJJ,...) mehr Sinn als anderen (z.B. Boxen, Kick-Boxen...)
Mein Ba Gua Zhang Trainer z.B. kann so locker sein, dass es nahe zu unmöglich ist ihn zu werfen (ok locker und im Gleichgewicht, manche sagen geerdet). Nur ist der Weg über Weichheit imho deutlich anspruchsvoller.
Am Ende läuft es eh auf was ähnliches hinaus: Entweder Kraft durch Weichheit, (z.B. innere chinesische Stile) oder Lockerheit in der Kraft (äußeren Stile).


McDreck schrieb:


> Fallschule ist völlig unabhängig von Kämpfen eine super Fähigkeit. Jeder ist schon mal gefallen, nicht jeder musste schon mal kämpfen.


Hat mich auf dem Trail schon ein paar mal gerettet. Next level: Rollen mit Bike und weiter fahren


----------



## McDreck (26. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Sehe ich nur halb so und ist imho zumindest Teilweise durch ein Missverständnis begründet.


Ja, aber es wird auch gerne als Marketingclaim für gewisse Lifestyle-Bewegungskunst-Angebote mit leichtem Kampfkunsteinschlag verwendet, bei denen dann dürren Lappen weiß gemacht wird, sie könnten mit ihrer puren Intelligenz zuschlagen. Erst kommt die Kraft, dann die Lockerheit!


----------



## mad raven (26. März 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ja, aber es wird auch gerne als Marketingclaim für gewisse Lifestyle-Bewegungskunst-Angebote mit leichtem Kampfkunsteinschlag verwendet, bei denen dann dürren Lappen weiß gemacht wird, sie könnten mit ihrer puren Intelligenz zuschlagen. Erst kommt die Kraft, dann die Lockerheit!


also ich habe es definitiv andersherum gelernt. und bringe es auch andersherum bei: Erst Technik, dann Lockerheit, dann Geschwindigkeit und ganz am Ende Kraft.
War für mich der Richtige Weg. Und auch wenn die Übergänge in der Praxis eher fließend sind (z.B. je weniger Technik, desto mehr Kraft), finde ich dass es aus Sicherheitsaspekten die "richtige*"  Reihenfolge ist. Aber kommt die Kraftkomponente zu früh steigt das Verletzungsrisiko auf Grund schlechter Technik.

Und mein Trainer ist sicher kein dürrer Lappen - für diesem Fall gebe ich dir sogar völlig  recht mit Marketing - sondern eher die Variante Ritter-Sport: ähnlich breit wie hoch.
Ehrlicherweise muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass er neben den inneren chinesischen Kampfkünsten auch lange Taekwondo und Gongkwon Yusul unterrichtet und am ehesten dass ist, was ich als Kampfsport "Allrounder" bezeichnen würde, bevorzugt im Stand 

* oder bessere? ich bin mit keinem Wort zufrieden.


----------



## below (26. März 2021)

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich mit McDreck. Ich hab über die Jahre in einige Kampfkunst und Kampfsport Gyms reingeschnuppert und überall wo mit Phrasen wie "kräftigste Gegner überwinden, die Kraft des Gegners nutzen" geworben wurde, war nur Schaumschlägerei dahinter. Das funktioniert bei 90% der Schüler nur unter Gleichgesinnten, weil immer wieder die gleichen Techniken trainiert werden.
Das ging oftmals so weit, dass man dann blöd angeraunzt wird wenn man den gestellten Angriff nicht genau mit der vorgegebenen Methode durchführt oder abwehrt.

Nach vielen Ausflügen in verschiedene System bin ich für mich beim Muay Thai gelandet. Ich betreibe es nicht als Wettkampfsport sondern rein für die Fitness.

@mad raven Techniken sollten sitzen bevor man sie mit Kraft ausübt. Das ist klar. Aber wo wird denn in den ganzen SV oder Kampfkunst Vereinen wirklich mit Kraft gearbeitet und gekämpft? Es bleibt doch zu 90% bei der Theorie "Ich kann dies und das und könnte mich jetzt wehren".

Ich hab mehrfach mitbekommen wie das böse Erwachen dann kam, als das gelernte Wissen umgesetzt werden musste. Wird der erste Treffer eingesteckt bricht die komplette Fassade zusammen weil man überhaupt nicht gelernt hat wie man damit umgehen soll wenn der Gegner nicht so mitmacht wie man es gewohnt ist. Kämpfen lernt man nicht durch Theorie. Was es heißt Treffer einzustecken und sich nicht sofort vom Gegner wegzudrehen oder einzubrechen lernt man wenn kämpft. Egal ob KK, KS oder SV.

Daher rate ich persönlich jedem der irgend etwas in Richtung SV lernen will: Ein Dojo, Gym, Studio in dem nicht ernsthaft Sparring betrieben wird kannst Du Dir komplett sparen.

Ich hab die Worte meines ehemaligen Karate Trainers noch im Kopf: "Dieser ganze Wettkampf Quatsch funktioniert ja nur im Ring mit Regeln. Gegen echte Kampfkünstler (wie uns) hätten die ganzen MMAler, Thaiboxer und Co. keine Chance." Diesen Quatsch glaubte auch einer der besten Schüler. Und der hatte wirklich was drauf. Konnte alle Techniken perfekt, war athletisch, hatte Kraft. ist dann auf einer Feier ziemlich unglücklich in einen Streit geraten und böse von einem deutlich schmächtigeren "Boxschüler" vermöbelt worden. Es war genau das passiert was ich oben beschrieben hab. 2-3 Schläge abgewehrt, einen eingesteckt, danach sind alle Techniken in sich zusammen gebrochen.

Hört sich weit hergeholt an, ist aber immer wieder sichtbar wenn jetzt jemand neu  bei uns ins Training kommt der vorher lange Zeit irgend was in der Richtung gemacht hat. Die meisten sind beim ersten leichten Sparring total überfordert.

PS: Mit dem traditionellen Muay Thai auf Seite 1 war vermutlich Muay Boran gemeint.


----------



## McDreck (26. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Erst Technik, dann Lockerheit, dann Geschwindigkeit und ganz am Ende Kraft.


Egal welcher Sport auf dieser Welt, die Entwicklung des eigenen Körpers ist grundlegend und sollte sofort beginnen. Funktionelles Krafttraining verhindert Verletzungen.

Ich rede hier nicht davon möglichst krampfartig zuzuschlagen oder sowas. Auch beim Tennis braucht man einen Swing, so wie beim Golf. Es ist auch so ein Kampfkunst-Dingens, dass Kraft vs. Technik steht. Völliger Schmarrn. Die komplimentieren sich. 

Das ist genau die Art von Hirnverbiegerei, weswegen mir die Masse der KK/KS-Szene ziemlich auf den Sack geht. Da herrschen plötzlich völlig eigene Gesetze, die in sonst keinem Sport gelten. Boxer, Ringer, Fechter...alle entwickeln sofort Kraft, wie in jedem anderen Sport auch. 

Sollte Dir der Name Roberto Laura etwas sagen, der sagte mal, Europäer sollten besser was europäisches machen. Das entspricht eher der europäischen Mentalität und dem europäischen Verständnis. Bei asiatischen Sachen gibt es massive Missverständnisse in der Übersetzung kultureller Aspekte. Was da teilweise für ein Bullshit kursiert geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (26. März 2021)

below schrieb:


> Das ging oftmals so weit, dass man dann blöd angeraunzt wird wenn man den gestellten Angriff nicht genau mit der vorgegebenen Methode durchführt oder abwehrt.


Ok, das ist explizit nicht was ich mit locker meine. Festgelegte Abfolgen können hilfreich sein beim erlernen einer Technik, aber sollten nicht das einzige bleibe wenn Sparring zum Training gehört oder die Techniken zu SV gedacht sind.


below schrieb:


> Daher rate ich persönlich jedem der irgend etwas in Richtung SV lernen will: Ein Dojo, Gym, Studio in dem nicht ernsthaft Sparring betrieben wird kannst Du Dir komplett sparen


Im oigen Sinne:Volle Zustimmung.  Zur SV gehört insbesondere dass man nicht weiß was kommt und Techniken "spontan" anwenden können muss.



below schrieb:


> @mad raven Techniken sollten sitzen bevor man sie mit Kraft ausübt. Das ist klar. Aber wo wird denn in den ganzen SV oder Kampfkunst Vereinen wirklich mit Kraft gearbeitet und gekämpft? Es bleibt doch zu 90% bei der Theorie "Ich kann dies und das und könnte mich jetzt wehren".


Ich würde SV an dieser Stelle ausschließen weil ich mich damit zu wenig auskenne. Aber mit Kraft? Bei uns beim Judo und auch beim BJJ wird immer mal wieder mit mindestens 90% Kraft (z.B. vor Wettkämpfen) gerollt.
Der Trick ist eine Technik nicht mit voller Härte durchzuziehen sondern Kraft rauszunehmen sobald die Technik "sitzt" (Gleichgewicht gebrochen, Partner in der Luft; Hebel "sitzt" aber ist noch nicht "auf Anschlag").

Ich glaube auch dass die Begrifflichkeiten sehr unterschiedlich verwendet  werden. Ich meine nicht "Kräftigste Gegner überwinden" ohne selber Kraft einzusetzen. Sondern Punkte wie: 

Wenn der Partner nach vorne läuft nicht nach hinten Werfen
jedes Gelenk hat starke und schwache Richtungen. Nicht gegen die Starken mit Kraft kämpfen, sondern schlau mit der schwachen Richtung arbeiten.
Sweapen zur Seite ohne Stütze anstatt die stütze "weg zu musceln"
Es spricht auch nichts dagegen Kraft auzuwenden damit der Partner genau das macht was man gerne möchte.



McDreck schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nicht davon möglichst krampfartig zuzuschlagen oder sowas.


Aus meiner Erfahrung passiert das (gerade bei Anfängern) überraschend häufig dass mit  Kraft und krampfartig zusammen hängen. Lässt sich z.B. gut am Sandsacktraining beobachten.
Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl, dass wir eigentlich gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen


----------



## McDreck (26. März 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung passiert das (gerade bei Anfängern) überraschend häufig dass mit Kraft und krampfartig zusammen hängen. Lässt sich z.B. gut am Sandsacktraining beobachten.


Natürlich. Bei Anfängern. Die werden schon lockerer, wenn die mal lernen ihren Körper zu koordinieren.


mad raven schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl, dass wir eigentlich gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen


Das ist oft so bei wilden Internetdiskussionen. 

Was mir halt in der Szene so wahnsinnig gegen den Strich geht (gegangen ist), dass den Leuten einfach wahnsinnige Flausen in den Kopf gesetzt werden. Irgendwelcher Hollywood-Hongkong-sonstiger-China-Propagandafilm-Dumpf tut da sein übriges dazu. Dann halt diverse Kampfkunst-Lifestyle-Entertainment-Vertriebs GmbH&Ko. KGs, die mit den albernen Plötzlich-doch-mal-etwas-Macht-haben-vielleicht-Fantasien entmannter Büroarbeiter versuchen den dicken Reibach zu machen. Aber man darf dabei ja kein blaues Auge bekommen! Was sagen denn da die Kollegen? Der miese Schläger.
Dann die Asien-Esoteriker, die ihre Gegner am liebsten wegatmen würden und Geschichten erzählen vom Großgroßgroßgroßgrößermeister Ching Chang Chung aus Ding Dong Dung, der noch mit 120 Jahren Handstand auf dem kleinen Finger gemacht hat und den dabei keiner umkippen konnte. Mächtiges Chi!
Viele glauben sowas ja immer noch. Da hat die Existenz von MMA keine Spuren hinterlassen. Der Glaube ist mächtiger als der Armbar. Zumindest bis es knackt. Dann hat man halt einfach nicht richtig genug trainiert. Wohlgemerkt nicht richtig genug, weil hart wäre ja gegen die Philosophie...

Ach, ich könnte da noch lange granteln, aber will mir jetzt mein Mittags-Chi nicht weiter versauen.


----------



## ForgottenData (26. März 2021)

Betrug zum eigennutz regiert nunmal die Welt, warum sich darüber aufregen? 

Es gibt schon gute sv schulen/lehrer sicherlich auch meister in den östlichen stilen, nur nicht so leicht zu finden. Wenn der Lehrer eine vergangenheit mit kritischen situationen hatte ist was anderes als zB. ein Kravmaga Lehrer der nen Wochenendkurs gemacht hat. 
Unser Boxlehrer hat mal mit dem Boxen angefangen um zu Überleben, da kann man andere Dinge lernen als bei jemandem der vielleicht mal gut im Ring war aber ansonsten sich nie verteidigen musste. Das Problem beim Kampfsport ist nunmal der Sport sprich die Techniken die man lernt sind nicht die effektivsten außerhalb vom Ring. Da setzt dann sv an, mit speziellen abhärtungstechniken, fokus auf effektive Technik (Trefferstellen ohne Handschutz, aufmerksamkeit auf umgebung nicht nur fixierung auf einzelnen gegner,...) und nur schnelle,sichere Techniken also Highkicks ist nicht. 

Kurz: Wettkampfksport selbst mma ist nicht optimal aber natürlich besser als rein kontaktlose Kampfkunst. Optimal ist dann warscheinlich das was Spezialeinheiten, Personenschutz oä. machen.


----------



## McDreck (27. März 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Kampfsport ist nunmal der Sport sprich die Techniken die man lernt sind nicht die effektivsten außerhalb vom Ring.


Ein Punch ist ein Punch. Ein Kick ist ein Kick.

Ein großer Vorteil von Wettkampfsportarten wie eben Boxen, Muay Thai, MMA, BJJ ist, dass man die Techniken in sehr hoher Intensität, also Wettkampfintensität, übt und anzuwenden lernt gegen einen so richtig unkooperativen Gegner. Das ist der Schlüssel zu vielem. Irgendwelche fiesen SV-Grapschtechniken kann man dann gut und gerne als Upgrade draufsetzen, aber zuerst muss die Basis stimmen. Dirty-Zeugs ersetzt niemals die Basis! Genau das wird aber gerne geglaubt. Gerade in der Szene, die den eigenen Status der "Kunst" oder "echte SV" hervorhebt.


ForgottenData schrieb:


> Optimal ist dann warscheinlich das was Spezialeinheiten, Personenschutz oä. machen.


Wird allgemeinhin überschätzt. Für die ist waffenloser Kampf nur ein Nebenaspekt.


----------



## ForgottenData (28. März 2021)

Die Sv "choreographien" mein ich gar nicht und dass sv ohne richtigen Freikampf zeitverschwendung ist ist auch klar. Was ich meine ist der Unterschied zwischen geregeltem Sport und echtem Überlebenskampf. Wenn ich tausendfach highkicks drille ist das gut für den Ring aber lebensgefährlich außerhalb. Wie schlage und verteidige ich wenn ich keine Handschuhe anhabe? Was mache ich bei mehr als einem Gegner? Falls es doch zum Griffkampf übergeht, wie vermeide ich schlimmeres, über dass ich mir sonst keine Sorgen machen muss weil es nicht erlaubt ist? (gehe nicht weiter ins Detail, gab ja schon auf die Finger von wegen Gewaltdarstellung). Wenn solche Sachen gedrillt und soweit möglich auch ins Sparring eingebaut werden kann das schon nen Unterschied machen. Meint zumindest mein Trainer dem ich da aber glaube weil er genügend erfahrung hat, die ich hoffentlich nie haben werde..

Die beste Verteidigung ist natürlich immer das wegrennen. Und selbst wenn das nicht geht weil man nicht wegkommt oder weil man jemand anderem helfen muss sollte direkter Kampf um jeden Preis vermieden werden. Wenn vorhanden, umstehende mobilisieren, wenn sv hilfsmittel dabei die verwenden um fliehen zu können. Und wenn es wirklich gar nicht anders geht dann jeden Vorteil den man nutzen kann ergreifen dH. rumliegende Gegenstände, umgebung nutzen.. 

Aber mal weg von diesen deprimierenden Szenen zurück zum Sport, macht vielleicht auch wer was in Richtung Waffenkampf? Kali/Arnis/Escrima,DogBrothers,Hema
Habe es noch nie probiert aber reizt mich schon ein wenig


----------



## Mike44 (29. März 2021)

Die beste Selbstverteidigung ist Ärger aus dem Weg gehen und zur Not weg gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (30. März 2021)

@McDreck Dein Granteln kann ich nachvollziehen. Einer der Meilensteine auf dem Weg der eingebildeten Überlegenheit war wohl ein bekannter Hollywoodschauspieler und Tanzlehrer namens Bruce Lee. "Der hätte ja alle umgelegt, alle hätte der umgelegt. Und seine Kampfszenen im Film mussten langsamer abgespielt werden, so schnell war der. Alle hätte der umgelegt, und hunderte Straßenkämpfe hatte er. Er war nur zu bescheiden und beschäftigt für Wettkämpfe. Und von seinen ganzen Kämpfen gibt es keine Zeugenberichte. Aber der hätte einfach alle umgelegt!" Was bleibt sind einige echt geile Filme und jede Menge Verwirrung darüber, wie man einen guten Kämpfer erkennt. Und natürlich die tödliche „Fünf-Punkte-Pressur-Herzexplosions-Technik“. Und die unvergessenen und absurden Demos, in denen Bruce Lee nicht durch die Deckung eines Karatekas kommt. Oder einen instabil stehenden Mann mit seinem One-Inch-Punch auf einen Stuhl schubst 

Spirituelle Ideen wie das Chi finde ich super. Uns fehlt im Westen diese Visualisierung von Gefühlen. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
"Auf die weitere Yoga-Reise nach Innen, das in-den-Boden-Atmen und so muss man natürlich Lust haben. Die visualisierte Denkweise von Emotionen als Licht oder Energien und sowas ist uns im Westen erstmal sehr fremd. Das braucht Neugierde und Übung. Es ist ein sehr gutes System, mt Stress und Emotionen umzugehen. Energien und Chakren sind als soziales Konstrukt vergleichbar mit Schulnoten oder Stunden und Tage. Ein reines Gedankenmodell ohne Wahrheitsanspruch, für das man auch nur über Übung ein Gefühl bekommt." Für mich findet Chi/Prana etc allerdings erstmal nur in meinem eigenen Kopf statt.
In letzter Zeit habe ich mich etwas mit den Dokus über Julian Jacobi beschäftigt, am Rande auch mit Shi Heng Yi (gute Doku Youtube gYc8bQZgVm8). *Es fällt auf, dass im Kung Fu neben der visualisierten Denkweise über Emotionen/Energien vor allem von morgens um 5 bis abends der Körper und Technik geochst wird*. Ich denke mal, wer körperlich über Jahrzehnte auf so einem Spitzenniveau ist, kann mit Mentaltraining (Chi fließen lassen) eben spirituell auch nochmal was rausholen.  Wie Ihr sagt: Dazu muss man das halbwegs gut erklärt kriegen und die körperliche Arbeit nicht vernachlässigen.




mad raven schrieb:


> Schläge/Tritte würde ich jetzt nicht als gut dosierbar bezeichnen.


In der Selbstverteidigung: Sehr viel dosierbarer als der Bodenkampf. Die ganze Situation ist doch im Stehen sehr viel beherrschbarer. Ich kann mit Distanz arbeiten. Ich kann die Situation viel leichter verlassen, z.B. wenn ein Messer gezogen wird oder ich einstecke. Mit der Führhand vortasten ohne gleich was kaputtzumachen. Mit Körpertreffern einschüchtern, ohne gleich was kaputtzumachen. Nach einem Schlagabtausch 2 Schritte zurückgehen und nochmal reden. All das fällt für mich unter "dosierbar". Im Gegensatz dazu, wie gesagt, verlasse ich den Bodenkampf nur wenn alle sich sehr gut beruhigt haben, oder wenn einer KO ist, oder wenn die Polizei einen trennt. Bis dahin ist man mit dem Gegener eng umklammert. In direkter Tuchfühlung und Reichweite für Keime, für Beißen, für ein gezogenes Messer, dazukommende Kumpels oder eine Spritze. Wenn große Gewalt wirklich unausweichlich ist, sind die Bodentechniken supereffektiv. Aber erstens will man ja so weit garnicht in die Eskalation gehen, und zweitens muss dann auch der Richter einem glauben, dass man keine Alternative zum Durchziehen des Hebels hatte. KO würgen wird doch bestimmt auch sehr kritisch gesehen, das ist ja nicht ohne Risiken. Mir fehlt aber wahrscheinlich Wissen über die Technikbandbreite, die man am Boden einsetzen kann außerhalb des Judo. Mit Judo habe ich mich in der Jugend mal im Stehen erfolgreich verteidigt, habe einen Angreifer recht hart geworfen. Das hat die Situation und seine Angriffe klar und verletzungsfrei beendet. Auf Bodenkampf hätte ich aber überhaupt keine Lust gehabt.


----------



## McDreck (30. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Einer der Meilensteine auf dem Weg der eingebildeten Überlegenheit war wohl ein bekannter Hollywoodschauspieler und Tanzlehrer namens Bruce Lee.


Sag nix gegen Bruce Lee. Der war nach allen Aussagen ein cooler Typ und allseits beliebt. kampfkunstphilosophisch sowie kampfkunstfilmtechnisch war er seiner Zeit weit voraus.
Er war kein Tanzlehrer, sondern Philosophiestudent, Kampfkunstlehrer und natürlich Schauspieler. Er hat mal einen Tanzwettbewerb auf einem Schiff gewonnen. Hat man gerne erzählt um eine Parallele zwischen Kampfkunst und eben Tanzen zu ziehen. Gibt es auch irgendwo.
Selbstsicherheit und theatralisches Auftreten, das er als Schauspieler wohl gehabt haben musste, wird von vielen als Arroganz interpretiert. Arroganz wirkt aber nur von unten, wie man so schön sagt.
Für den Hype kann die jeweilige Person oft gar nix. Das kommt von den Fanboys. Die neigen zur Übertreibung. Und wo es Hype gibt, gibt es immer auch Hater. Von denen hast Du wohl diese Interpretation des Charakters von Bruce Lee abbekommen.
Das spielt hier aber eigentlich alles gar keine Rolle

Eigne Dir an was nützlich ist!
Stoße das Entbehrliche ab!
Füge hinzu was ausdrücklich Dein eigen ist!
Der Mensch, das schaffende Individuum steht über jedem etablierten System.
(Bruce Lee)

Auf den Punkt gebracht. Universell. Wahr. Wie viel besser kann Philosophie sein?



Anferd schrieb:


> Dazu muss man das halbwegs gut erklärt kriegen


Und hier greift die Europäer-Karte, die ich zuvor gespielt hatte. Meditation und mentales Training ist heute auch im Profi- und Breitensport und sogar ganz allgemein in der Gesellschaft angekommen. Man muss uns Westlern das nur ganz simpel ohne komische Sprachbilder und mythische Geschichten erklären und dann klappt das auch. Ganz ohne Drache, Löwe, Affe und Reiki-Bälle.


----------



## Anferd (30. März 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Sag nix gegen Bruce Lee. Der war nach allen Aussagen ein cooler Typ und allseits beliebt. kampfkunstphilosophisch sowie kampfkunstfilmtechnisch war er seiner Zeit weit voraus.
> Er war kein Tanzlehrer, sondern Philosophiestudent, Kampfkunstlehrer und natürlich Schauspieler. Er hat mal einen Tanzwettbewerb auf einem Schiff gewonnen. Hat man gerne erzählt um eine Parallele zwischen Kampfkunst und eben Tanzen zu ziehen. Gibt es auch irgendwo.
> Selbstsicherheit und theatralisches Auftreten, das er als Schauspieler wohl gehabt haben musste, wird von vielen als Arroganz interpretiert. Arroganz wirkt aber nur von unten, wie man so schön sagt.
> Für den Hype kann die jeweilige Person oft gar nix. Das kommt von den Fanboys. Die neigen zur Übertreibung. Und wo es Hype gibt, gibt es immer auch Hater. Von denen hast Du wohl diese Interpretation des Charakters von Bruce Lee abbekommen.
> ...


Ja klar. Ich sehe keinen Wiederspruch zwischen unseren Meinungen über Bruce Lee.
Er ist all das. Ein Schauspieler mit einem Fokus auf Trockentraining und Philosophie. Ein von anderen dumm überhypter Schauspieler mit absurden Demos und Tricks. Eben wie Steven Seagal im Aikido, wo der Demopartner auch völlig ohne Gegner eine fette Luftrolle machen würde.
Chuck Norris meinte mal, Lee hätte echt wie besessen trainiert und und sich keine Pause gegönnt. Ich denke, hätte er sich ab und zu mal in einen Wettkampf getraut, wäre das vielleicht nicht so nötig gewesen. Vielleicht wäre er ein alter Mann geworden, das hätte mir gefallen.

Gleichzeitig war er ein echter MMA Philosoph, der system-agnostisch Stile in sich aufgesogen hat und wie besessen trainiert hat. Wie es seit der Antike die komplettesten Kampfkünstler/Kämpfer tun. Klar kann man viel von ihm lernen.

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass Bruce Lee mit seinen Stärken und Schwächen zu den ersten Großen im Westen gehörte, die ohne Kämpfen und mit abstrusen Demos zum mythisch-unbesiegbaren Großmeister aufgeblasen wurden. Und das stärkt eben das Ego derer, die ohne Sparring behaupten, überlegene Kämpfer mit einem besseren Stil zu sein.

Edit: 
Im Wettkampf wäre Lee bestimmt gut gewesen in seiner Gewichtsklasse um 54kg. Wie gut, dass wissen wir nicht, denn es sind andere Qualitäten gefragt als sehr schnelle Nullkontaktbewegungen. Ihn mit echten Elitekämpfern in einem Atemzug zu nennen, halte ich für unangebracht. Außer es geht um die ausgelöste Inspiration. 





McDreck schrieb:


> Und hier greift die Europäer-Karte, die ich zuvor gespielt hatte. Meditation und mentales Training ist heute auch im Profi- und Breitensport und sogar ganz allgemein in der Gesellschaft angekommen. Man muss uns Westlern das nur ganz simpel ohne komische Sprachbilder und mythische Geschichten erklären und dann klappt das auch. Ganz ohne Drache, Löwe, Affe und Reiki-Bälle.


Ja. Mit dem Löwen darf man nicht anfangen. Nach ein paar Jahren kann man ihn dazunehmen. So ein einzelnes Tierbild kann für tausend Konzepte stehen. Das hilft unserem bildlich denkenden Unterbewusstsein enorm. Mystische Geschichten sind ganz schwer verdaulich, da braucht man ja wirklich einen Erkärbär, Neugierde und viel Zeit.


----------



## mad raven (30. März 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> In der Selbstverteidigung: Sehr viel dosierbarer als der Bodenkampf. Die ganze Situation ist doch im Stehen sehr viel beherrschbarer. Ich kann mit Distanz arbeiten. Ich kann die Situation viel leichter verlassen, z.B. wenn ein Messer gezogen wird oder ich einstecke.* Mit der Führhand vortasten ohne gleich was kaputtzumachen. Mit Körpertreffern einschüchtern, ohne gleich was kaputtzumachen.*


Das ist genau der Punkt den ich anders sehe. Auch mit einem leichtem Treffer kann man "ausversehen" jemanden schlafen schicken.
Das man am Boden gegen mehr als einen Gegner keine Change hat ist klar.


Anferd schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu, wie gesagt, verlasse ich den Bodenkampf nur wenn alle sich sehr gut beruhigt haben, oder wenn einer KO ist, oder wenn die Polizei einen trennt. Bis dahin ist man mit dem Gegener eng umklammert. In direkter Tuchfühlung und Reichweite für Keime, für Beißen, für ein gezogenes Messer, dazukommende Kumpels oder eine Spritze.


Wenn man jemandem gut am Boden kontrolliert bewegt sich da garnix mehr. Da brauch man keine Angst vor Messern oder ähnlichem haben.


Anferd schrieb:


> Aber erstens will man ja so weit garnicht in die Eskalation gehen, und zweitens muss dann auch der Richter einem glauben, dass man keine Alternative zum Durchziehen des Hebels hatte. KO würgen wird doch bestimmt auch sehr kritisch gesehen, das ist ja nicht ohne Risiken.


Genau das setzt mein Argument für mehr Kontrolle/Dosierbarkeit im Boden an:  Erstens muss man einen Hebel nicht durchziehen,  da gibt es beliebig viele Abstufungen, und solange man mit nüchternen Menschen zu tun hat ist die Andeutung der Gefahr normalerweise schon genug. Zweitens - auf die Gefahr hin dass die Mods sich wieder beschweren - ist ein KO durch einen Würger viel "kontrollierter" und lässt sich viel besser vermeiden als durch einen Schlag. Würger kann ich immer wieder abbrechen (locker lassen). Schläge/Tritte sind ganz-oder-garnicht Entscheidungen.
Nochmals: Klar steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines KOs bei einem Schlag, aber die Gefahr jemanden "ausversehen" mit wenig Kraftschlafen zu schicken ist groß weil ein sauberer Treffer da genügen kann. Erst recht wenn der Gegner nicht darauf vorbereitet ist.

*Und nur nochmal zur Klarstellung: Auch in der SV sollte jede Verletzung vermieden werden  *die nicht zwingend notwendig ist um nicht selber verletzt zu werden. Normalerweise sollte es überhaupt nicht nötig sein einen Hebel oder Würger bis zum Ende durchzuführen. Gerade Hebel machen sehr viel irreparabel kaputt.



Mike44 schrieb:


> Die beste Selbstverteidigung ist Ärger aus dem Weg gehen und zur Not weg gehen.


In diesem Sinne, wenn ich den Kampf nicht vermeiden kann genügt es häufig dem anderem deutlich zu machen dass er keine Change hat (ob das wirklich so ist ist ganz egal).
Auch wenn ich BaGuaZhang für nicht wirklich "wettbewerbsfähig" halte mag ich eine der Grundideen: In jedem Kampf sieht es meist so aus, als will der BaGua Kämpfer nur spielen bis der Gegner von alleine keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## McDreck (30. März 2021)

Grappling ist besser dosierbar. Ob im Stand oder am Boden. Bisschen zuschlagen ist wie ein bisschen mit der Pistole schießen oder ein bisschen mit dem Messer zustechen.


----------



## Anferd (30. März 2021)

Danke ihr zwei. Das kam mir mit wenigen Jahren Judo nicht so vor, aber ich glaube den Erfahrungsträgern.

Meine SV Erlebnisse zeigen wie gesagt sowieso, dass die größte Kunst ist, nicht im Nachhinein durch einen hinterhältigen Angriff verletzt zu werden. Egal ob Kinderrauftechniken, Kung Fu, BJJ oder Muay Thay einem gerade nichts nützt


----------



## mad raven (30. März 2021)

(Sport) Judo hat auch maximal wenig mit SV zu tun. Ich würde sagen, die größte Kunst ist es nicht in einen Kampf verwickelt zu werden.  Lustigerweise ist die von dir in #43 erwähnte _eingebildeten Überlegenheit_ das was hilft. SV ist was das angeht etwas wie Poker: Bis die Karten nicht auf dem Tisch liegen genügt es wenn der Gegenüber glaubt du bist im Vorteil.
Egal ob Bruce Lee ein guter Wettkämpfer wäre oder nicht, ich vermute mal, die wenigsten hätten sich überhaupt mit ihm anlegen wollen.


----------



## HelmHorsti (3. April 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> (Sport) Judo hat auch maximal wenig mit SV zu tun. Ich würde sagen, die größte Kunst ist es nicht in einen Kampf verwickelt zu werden.  Lustigerweise ist die von dir in #43 erwähnte _eingebildeten Überlegenheit_ das was hilft. SV ist was das angeht etwas wie Poker: Bis die Karten nicht auf dem Tisch liegen genügt es wenn der Gegenüber glaubt du bist im Vorteil.
> Egal ob Bruce Lee ein guter Wettkämpfer wäre oder nicht, ich vermute mal, die wenigsten hätten sich überhaupt mit ihm anlegen wollen.


Oder man holt in dem Moment ein Pfefferspray raus. Eingebildete Überlegenheit bekommt man auch damit. Kampfsport macht man, weil es Spaß macht und man Selbstvertrauen haben möchte, nicht um auf der Straße irgendwelchen Situationen entgehen zu können. Da helfen flinke Beine mehr.


----------



## mad raven (3. April 2021)

HelmHorsti schrieb:


> Kampfsport macht man, weil es Spaß macht und man Selbstvertrauen haben möchte, nicht um auf der Straße irgendwelchen Situationen entgehen zu können. Da helfen flinke Beine mehr.


100% Zustimmung.  Darum würde ich auch ganz stark zwischen Kampfsport und SV trennen. Gibt zwar Gemeinsamkeiten, aber die Grundidee ist grundverschieden.


----------



## ForgottenData (19. April 2021)

Interessant,dann hat mein kaltes duschen anscheinend noch mehr vorteile als geldsparen



Spoiler



How will you perform at the moment of truth?

What's going to happen to you physically and emotionally in a real fight where you could be injured or killed? Will you defend yourself immediately, hesitate during the first few critical seconds of the fight, or will you be so paralyzed with fear that you won't be able to move at all? The answer is - you won't know until you can say, "Been there, done that." However, there is a way to train for that fearful day.
Thermal Shock Training

When the human body is subjected to extreme cold there are predictable physiological conditions which occur: the body pulls blood from the limbs and concentrates it in the inner core to give warmth to vital organs. Digits get numb, reaction time slows, fine motor skills are reduced, and the thinking process is dulled. In actual combat the body can experience similar stresses like that of cold: fine motor skills give way to gross motor skills, breathing becomes rapid and shallow, and reaction time may be slowed. To simulate this stress takes nothing more than cold water making contact with skin.

Tonight, for your training, in the privacy of your own shower, stand underneath the shower head before turning on the water. Brace yourself, and then turn the cold-water faucet to full blast, allowing the cold-water to hit you all at once; not just a part of your body to get used to it, but all of it. Let the cold-water continually run over you. The sudden shock to the body that you'll experience is close to the shock that you'll experience when your life is on the line in combat.
Thermal Shock Training

My Italian student is taking a cold shower for Thermal Shock Training. Obviously, he is not in his private shower at his home, but he's in a shower at the training facility I was teaching in Ravenna, Italy. He graciously volunteered to do the training in front of the entire class.

Naturally, under such conditions it's hard to function normally, but that's exactly what you have to do in order to train yourself to overcome the shock, hence the name Thermal Shock Training. Yes, it's extremely uncomfortable, but so is combat. When you're running the cold-water over your body, which automatically makes you breath rapidly and shallow, or it can even stop respiration altogether for a few seconds under extreme cold-water temperatures, you must master mind over body control by returning your breathing back to a deep and rhythmic pattern as soon as possible. The better you control your breathing the more relaxed your muscles will be, and the clearer your decision-making abilities will be.

Clear thinking then leads to better performance, and so the next step of your training is to do a few self-defense techniques but start slowly so you don't slip or hurt yourself in the shower, such as a few hand strikes and blocks. Do not attempt any knees strikes or kicks, which you wouldn't attempt anyway if you were in a real fight while it's raining or snowing due to the risk of slipping. Build up your tolerance to the cold-water, and even try to put the shock and discomfort completely out of your mind. Your reward for putting yourself through this torment for a minute or two will be a warm shower afterward. This also happens to be the same mindset for real combat, "I must endure this torment momentarily, but I will be victorious and continue to live." Life is the greatest reward after a battle.

In the U.S. Navy SEALs, Marine Force Recon, and Army Special Forces that train extensively in waterborne operations, and I've had the privilege of teaching and training with each, their personnel are subjected to cold-water exposure (CWE), by standing in the cold surf or other body of water without thermal protection. Prior to reaching hypothermia (a condition where the body heat falls below normal) they are ordered out of the water and are required to perform various tasks (in the form of strenuous physical exercise), and then sent back into the water after their core temperature has returned to normal. Cold is a great demoralizer and dealing with it takes mental fortitude.
US Military Training

This is me coming out of the cold Pacific Ocean water at the Port of Los Angeles when I was going through a U.S. Marine Tactical Swimmer course. It's because of my training and experience that I developed the Thermal Shock Training for my Reality-Based Personal Protection students, which you are also one by reading this blog.

In 2000 I was training a Brazilian Military Police S.W.A.T. team called G.A.T.E. (Grupo de Ações Táticas Especiais), and I had them jump into the cold ocean water from a boat dock. The water was approximately 55 degrees Fahrenheit (13 degrees Centigrade). They entered the water with their Battle Dress Uniforms (BDUs), but I had them leave their tactical gear on shore or else they'd sink to the bottom like a rock. When they crawled up on the rocky shore, they immediately put on their gun belts and practiced gun retention techniques (preventing a suspect from taking the officer's own sidearm from the holster and using it against them) using plastic training guns like I had just taught them when they were dry. After the plunge into the cold-water they had to perform the same techniques while dripping wet, cold and shivering. My students found that the stress induced by the cold required more energy and determination then when they were doing the same techniques earlier in the ideal conditions of the warm training room.

A WORD OF WARNING! When professionals train in waterborne operations there is always a qualified Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) or Combat Medic present to monitor swimmers. Prolong exposure to cold can cause injury and/or death. Although Thermal Shock Training is safe in your own shower, I recommend no more than a couple of minutes under the cold water, not freezing water, which is just enough time to master mind over body.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (19. April 2021)

Ohne es selber gesehen zu haben (ich kenne nur den Kanal) weil es hier mal Thema war:


----------



## FabianSo (21. April 2021)

Habe in meiner Kindheit Judo trainiert und habe dann mit 18/19 mit Muay Thai angefangen. 2012 habe ich dann vorsichtig ins BJJ reingeschnuppert und von 2014 bis zu einer Verletzung 2019 mehrmals die Woche trainiert. 
Wenn Corona wieder vorbei ist, werde ich wieder mit MT anfangen. Beim BJJ bin ich leider aufgrund der Verletzungsanfälligkeit raus.

Was mich das Ganze bis jetzt gelehrt hat: Tolle Techniken sind in der Praxis schön; im MMA Sparring zeigt sich dann aber, was wirklich klappt. Das sind i.d.R. keine fancy Moves und kein weiches Aufnehmen sondern die Basics. Vernünftige Deckung, gutes Distanzgefühl, Augen-Hand Koordination, Schlagkraft, Einstecken können ohne aus dem Konzept zu kommen, Willenskraft, gutes Gleichgewicht. 

Wenn ich einen Innenschenkellowkick blocken kann, dann klappt das i.d.R. auch mit einem Tritt in die Eier. Wenn meine Deckung so gut ist, dass ich Schläge sauber abwehren kann, ist meine Angst vor Augenstechern ebenfalls reduziert.
Und wenn ich weiß, wie ich am Boden in die top control komme, dann kann ich mir zumindest in einem potenziellen 1vs.1 eine gute Postion sichern.

Die einzigen Sachen, bei denen ich mich schlecht vorbereiten fühle sind Waffen und Angriffe von mehreren Personen.


----------



## mad raven (21. April 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Beim BJJ bin ich leider aufgrund der Verletzungsanfälligkeit raus.


Interessant. Ich habe beide Extrema - viele Verletzungen, kaum Verletzungen - schon häufiger gehört. Scheint extrem vom Team und den Leuten abzuhängen. Nachvollziehbar aber schade.


FabianSo schrieb:


> Die einzigen Sachen, bei denen ich mich schlecht vorbereiten fühle sind Waffen und Angriffe von mehreren Personen.


Sind imho zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. Bei mehreren Leuten spielt die Psychologie eine relativ große Rolle. (z.B. wer ist der Anführer, wer ist vllt nur Mitläufer). Angriffe mit Waffen sind wirklich ein ganz eigene Thema.


----------



## McDreck (22. April 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Die einzigen Sachen, bei denen ich mich schlecht vorbereiten fühle sind Waffen und Angriffe von mehreren Personen.


Kann man da gut vorbereitet sein?


FabianSo schrieb:


> eine gute Postion sichern.


Position first. Alles andere second.


----------



## Deleted 519304 (29. Mai 2021)

Ist zwar OT (Sorry!), aber ich konnte noch nie verstehen, wie man andere bewusst verletzen kann und sich verletzen lassen will.

Hab nen Kollegen, der fast jede Woche wegen Muay Thai mit nem blauem Auge oder ner dicken Nase oder geprellten Rippen ... zur Arbeit kommt. Hab den mal gefragt, was der daran so geil findet. Konnte er mir nicht rational erklären. Dabei ist er ein gscheiter Mann. Sadist? Masochist?

Ein anderer Bekannter mach seit Jahren Kung Fu. Ist dann auf der Straße mal von hinten angegriffen worden. Konnte sich nicht verteidigen. Ok, unangekündigt von hinten ... da hätte wohl auch Bruce Lee keine Chance gehabt. Sorry, Bruce! ;-)

Und wie oft hab ich scho  von Frauen gehört, die trotz SV-Kurse sich nicht wehren konnten, weil nicht ausreichend ernst trainiert wird, also im Falle eines Falles mal wirklich in die Fresse, Eier, Kehlkopf ...

Ich bin ohnehin der festen Überzeugung, dass schnelle Beine zum Wegrennen vllt iVm einer "Waffe" die beste SV ist, grad in der heutigen Zeit. :-(

Ich hab mal ne Zeit lang Sandsacktraining nach entsprechender Einweisung gemacht, die auch "nur" dabei sehr wichtig ist, wenn man nicht will, dass man sich dauerhaft Hände und Handegelenke und evtl. mehr dauerhaft zerballern will. Das fand ich schon geil. Nichts hat mich sonst so ausgepowert, außer andere Dinge von hinten! xD Wollte aber auch nie jemanden schlagen und noch weniger, eher gar nicht, mich schlagen lassen.

Und so Umklammerungs-Dinger, wie Judo, BJJ, MMA fand ich schon immer eklig. Die ganze Zeit nen anderen durchgeschwitzten Körper an meinem haben? Beim Sport find ich das ja nur ekelhaft. ;-)

Leider wird in den (meisten?) Schulen viel zu wenig darauf geachtet, wer sich warum anmeldet. Gibt ja sowas, wie Jugendzentren, wo man dann 1 - 2 x wöchentlich unter "professioneller" Betreuung gekloppt werden kann.Sind doch oft Spackos, die dann am WE uff ner Kirmes oder in ner Disse andere auf die Schnauze schlagen wollen. 

Die, dies wirklich draufhaben, sollen ja, zumindest angeblich, ihre Künste/ihr Können wirklich nur dann anwenden, wenns gar nicht anders geht. Angeblich strahlen die schon aus, dass die was können. Ich strahle auch was aus. Ich bin echt muskulös gebaut, hab gut Kraft usw. usf. trete auch selbstbewusst auf, ohne zu selbstwusst, zu arrogant aufzutreten. Alleine meine Muskeln haben schon manche dazu verleiten lassen, sich mit mir zu messen. Ich laufe dann lieber feige weg. ;-)

Kampfsport wegen des Kloppens geht für mich gar nicht. Hab deshalb sogar mit Fußball aufgehört. Wer Kreisliga kennt, weiß, was da für Honks bolzen und gerne nur auf die Knochen gehen.

Kampfkunst wegen der Kunst, der Historie fürs Runterkommen ok. Wobei man da auch andere Dinge nutzen kann (Meditation, PMR, autogenes Training ...).

Aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen. ;-)


----------



## McDreck (29. Mai 2021)

BudHill schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT (Sorry!), aber ich konnte noch nie verstehen, wie man andere bewusst verletzen kann und sich verletzen lassen will.


Manche Leute betreiben Everesting. Hinterher fühlt man sich irgendwie gut.


BudHill schrieb:


> Konnte er mir nicht rational erklären.


Hinterher fühlt man sich irgendwie gut.


BudHill schrieb:


> die trotz SV-Kurse sich nicht wehren konnten


SV-Kurse sind meist unnütz. Will man ernsthaft wehrhafter werden, muss man das langwierig entwickeln.


BudHill schrieb:


> Und so Umklammerungs-Dinger, wie Judo, BJJ, MMA fand ich schon immer eklig. Die ganze Zeit nen anderen durchgeschwitzten Körper an meinem haben? Beim Sport find ich das ja nur ekelhaft. ;-)





BudHill schrieb:


> Leider wird in den (meisten?) Schulen viel zu wenig darauf geachtet, wer sich warum anmeldet. Gibt ja sowas, wie Jugendzentren, wo man dann 1 - 2 x wöchentlich unter "professioneller" Betreuung gekloppt werden kann.Sind doch oft Spackos, die dann am WE uff ner Kirmes oder in ner Disse andere auf die Schnauze schlagen wollen.


Klischee. Unwahr.


BudHill schrieb:


> Die, dies wirklich draufhaben, sollen ja, zumindest angeblich, ihre Künste/ihr Können wirklich nur dann anwenden, wenns gar nicht anders geht. Angeblich strahlen die schon aus, dass die was können. Ich strahle auch was aus. Ich bin echt muskulös gebaut, hab gut Kraft usw. usf. trete auch selbstbewusst auf, ohne zu selbstwusst, zu arrogant aufzutreten. Alleine meine Muskeln haben schon manche dazu verleiten lassen, sich mit mir zu messen. Ich laufe dann lieber feige weg. ;-)


Was machst Du, wenn Du jemanden beschützen musst?


BudHill schrieb:


> Aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen. ;-)


Da sagst Du mal was Wahres.


----------



## Deleted 519304 (29. Mai 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Was machst Du, wenn Du jemanden beschützen musst?



Das wird sich dann zeigen, aber ich hoffe, dass es nie dazu kommt.


----------



## mad raven (29. Mai 2021)

BudHill schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT (Sorry!), aber ich konnte noch nie verstehen, wie man andere bewusst verletzen kann und sich verletzen lassen will.


Eigentlich ist es wie beim biken: wo fängt Verletzung an ? 
Normalerweise sollte man sich im Training selten verletzen. Aber vermeiden lässt sich das natürlich nicht.
Wettkampf ist eine andere Geschichte.


BudHill schrieb:


> Hab nen Kollegen, der fast jede Woche wegen Muay Thai mit nem blauem Auge oder ner dicken Nase oder geprellten Rippen ... zur Arbeit kommt. Hab den mal gefragt, was der daran so geil findet. Konnte er mir nicht rational erklären. Dabei ist er ein gscheiter Mann. Sadist? Masochist?


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen: es geht nicht um die Schmerzen. Sondern darum sich aus zu powern, immer was neues zu lernen und wenn es ans Sparring geht: "funktionieren anstatt nur reagieren" wie auf einem schnellen Trail: irgendwann macht man einfach - genügend Erfahrung vorausgesetzt.



BudHill schrieb:


> Ein anderer Bekannter mach seit Jahren Kung Fu. Ist dann auf der Straße mal von hinten angegriffen worden. Konnte sich nicht verteidigen. Ok, unangekündigt von hinten ... da hätte wohl auch Bruce Lee keine Chance gehabt. Sorry, Bruce! ;-)
> 
> Und wie oft hab ich scho von Frauen gehört, die trotz SV-Kurse sich nicht wehren konnten, weil nicht ausreichend ernst trainiert wird, also im Falle eines Falles mal wirklich in die Fresse, Eier, Kehlkopf ...
> 
> Ich bin ohnehin der festen Überzeugung, dass schnelle Beine zum Wegrennen vllt iVm einer "Waffe" die beste SV ist, grad in der heutigen Zeit. :-(


SV ist ein schwieriges Thema. 


BudHill schrieb:


> Und so Umklammerungs-Dinger, wie Judo, BJJ, MMA fand ich schon immer eklig. Die ganze Zeit nen anderen durchgeschwitzten Körper an meinem haben? Beim Sport find ich das ja nur ekelhaft. ;-)


Ist Geschmackssache. Aber ja valider Punkt lasse ich gelten 


BudHill schrieb:


> Kampfsport wegen des Kloppens geht für mich gar nicht. Hab deshalb sogar mit Fußball aufgehört. Wer Kreisliga kennt, weiß, was da für Honks bolzen und gerne nur auf die Knochen gehen.


Ich sag immer: beim Fussball weiß man mir dass der Tritt kommt, nur nicht wann. Beim Kopfsport lernst du zu lesen wann.


BudHill schrieb:


> Kampfkunst wegen der Kunst, der Historie fürs Runterkommen ok. Wobei man da auch andere Dinge nutzen kann (Meditation, PMR, autogenes Training ...).


Wie schon oben gesagt: sozusagen aktives runterkommen. Ich schalte den Kopf aus dabei und kann teilweise nicht Mal mehr sagen was ich gemacht habe.

Deine Beispiele sind eher mit Formen laufen vergleichbar, weil klar ist was passiert.
In beiden Fällen funktioniert es nur gut wenn ich 100% "im Augenblick" bin - wie beim "ballern".

Final Word zu den Schulen:
Es gibt solche und solche.  Ich kennen ein paar Beispiele wo das in Problemvierteln gut funktioniert. Beim Training wird dort viel wert auf Disziplin und Respekt geachtet. Und Anerkennung von Seiten der Trainer für Erfolge.
Das das nicht immer funktioniert ist klar. Aber darum das Prinzip in Frage zu stellen finde ich grundfalsch.


----------



## McDreck (29. Mai 2021)

Fußball ist weitaus brutaler und es gibt weitaus mehr Verletzungen, auch schwere, als im Bereich Kampfsport. Vermutlich ist sogar Mountainbiken knochenbrechender als Vollkontakt-Kampfsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (29. Mai 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Fußball ist weitaus brutaler und es gibt weitaus mehr Verletzungen, auch schwere, als im Bereich Kampfsport. Vermutlich ist sogar Mountainbiken knochenbrechender als Vollkontakt-Kampfsport.


Imho sind die Konsequenzen beim Kopfsport nicht so hoch und kontrollierbarer  (solange man früh genug tappt und sein Ego unter Kontrolle hat). 
Beim Biken kann eine Kleinigkeit einen ganz schön zerlegen ohne das man noch Einfluss darauf hat.
Dieses "Einfluss haben" ist auch der große Unterschied zur SV.


----------



## McDreck (29. Mai 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Kopfsport


Nice


----------



## Babaj (29. Mai 2021)

Muay Thai und Thaiboxen ist das gleiche.
Allerdings sind die original Regeln für das deutsche Publikum relativ unattraktiv.
Die meisten Menschen können nix mit dem Clinch anfangen, wobei das schon eine Kunst für sich ist.

Ich war vor einiger Zeit auf einem Profi Event wo 90 Prozent der Kämpfe unter K-1 Regeln ausgetragen wurden. 
Unteranderem fand auch ein Muay Thai Kampf statt. Mit Wai Khru und dem kompletten Reglement. 
Die Kämpfer wurden jedesmal im Clinch ausgebuht. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## mad raven (29. Mai 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Nice


Handy  aber die Verletzungsgefahr ist beim Kopfsport natürlich noch deutlich geringer


----------



## ForgottenData (29. Mai 2021)

Nächste Woche ist es endlich soweit, mein erstes Bjj Probetraining da training mit begrenzter anzahl wieder erlaubt


BudHill schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT (Sorry!), aber ich konnte noch nie verstehen, wie man andere bewusst verletzen kann und sich verletzen lassen will.



Ist auch nicht so meins weshalb ich zwar am Sack und Pratzen gerne vollgas gebe aber beim Sparring lieber leichtkontakt habe. Allerdings finde ich ist es auch ein großer Unterschied *wie *man etwas macht und nicht _*was.*_

Hätte ich ein Kind wäre mir wohler es würde Kampfsport machen als zum Fußball zu gehen,warum? Ich habe als Kind begeistert Fußball gespielt, mit 15 aufgehört. Im Fußball ist immer ein "wir gegen die" Gedanke, es geht nicht um Fairness und ein "miteinander trotz gegeneinander" sondern zu gewinnen hat priorität, der schiri darf es nur nicht sehen und auch abseitz vom Platz sind böse Worte und Gewalt keine Ausnahme.

Kampfsport in einer vernünftigen Schule ist das genaue Gegenteil, Respekt vorm gegner und fairness ist das A und O und selbst wenn man sich Vollkontakt auf die Mütze gibt ist man kein "Feind".

In meinen Augen sollte Sport neben dem körperlichen Aspekt vor allem auch dazu da sein positive Charaktereigenschaften zu fördern. Gewaltlose Konfliktfähigkeit, Disziplin, Fairness, gesundes(!) Selbsbewusstsein, weg von der Ellenbogengesellschaft wie sie im Alltag gelebt wird aber ohne dabei in die Opferrolle zu fallen.

Schau dir den jungen(später kam leider schlechter einfluss) Mike Tyson an, wie er sichtlich besorgt zu seinen ausgenockten Gegnern gerannt ist und ihnen aufgeholfen hat. Das hat Kampfsport in einem gutem Umfeld mit jemandem gemacht der von der Straße kam und nur Gewalt, Hass und Ellenbogengesellschaft kannte.


----------



## mad raven (29. Mai 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist es endlich soweit, mein erstes Bjj Probetraining da training mit begrenzter anzahl wieder erlaubt


Berichte mal wie es dir gefällt.

Bei uns geht nächste Woche auch wieder Training los. Ich finde es schon fast schade, dann kommt Biken wieder etwas kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (30. Mai 2021)

Wenn nicht weiterhin alles Dicht währe hätte Ich Bock auf Krav Maga.

Schnörkelos einfach zum Selbstschutz.


----------



## Mike44 (1. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Da gibts nen Unterschied? Hier gibts ne Schule die nennt sich Gracie Jiujitsu, der Trainer dort war Schüler von Rickson Gracie deshalb dachte ich das es so heißt aber das selbe Bjj gemacht wird wie woanders


Der Hauptunterschied ist das sich die Bjj´s nicht schlagen dürfen.


----------



## --- (6. Juni 2021)

HelmHorsti schrieb:


> Eingebildete Überlegenheit bekommt man auch damit. Kampfsport macht man, weil es Spaß macht und man Selbstvertrauen haben möchte, nicht um auf der Straße irgendwelchen Situationen entgehen zu können. Da helfen flinke Beine mehr.





mad raven schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung.  Darum würde ich auch ganz stark zwischen Kampfsport und SV trennen. Gibt zwar Gemeinsamkeiten, aber die Grundidee ist grundverschieden.


https://www.all-in.de/tuerkheim/c-p...rtler-ueberwaeltigt-drei-jugendliche_a5115417


----------



## mad raven (6. Juni 2021)

--- schrieb:


> https://www.all-in.de/tuerkheim/c-p...rtler-ueberwaeltigt-drei-jugendliche_a5115417


Also ich weiß wie ich eine Person am Boden kontrolliere aber drei? 

@ForgottenData wie war dein Training?


----------



## ForgottenData (6. Juni 2021)

Ist was dazwischengekommen, morgen gehts dann aber los


----------



## ForgottenData (8. Juni 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> wie war dein Training?




Verstehe zwar noch nix aber es macht aufjedenfall Spaß

Aufteilung war ca. 30min allgemeine Übungen also mobilität,Kraft und ausdauer zirkel, dann ca. 45min Drills,dann ne stunde Sparring. 

Der Trainer hat die Drills mit mir gemacht, wobei es nur 2 von 5 oder so waren weil ich einfach ein wenig Probleme hatte die bewegungen hinzubekommen, wenn ich mich auf die Beine konzentriert habe hab ich mit Händen nicht mehr vernünftig festgehalten etc. Ist schon echt komplex das ganze Bewegungstechnisch zu verstehen und dann automatisch hinzubekommen. 
Kenne ich vom ersten mal Training von "Movement flows" aber noch mal eine ecke komplexer.

Dann Sparring, ich dachte eig. da gucke ich nur noch zu weil hab ja keine Ahnung aber ging dann doch echt gut und macht richtig Laune. Alle sind es Sachte angegangen mit mir damit ich was lernen kann, wobei der eine hat schon ziemlich action gemacht da hab ich auch nen Knie an die Nase bekommen die heut noch schmerzt aber immer noch alles im Rahmen. Wobei mir einfach die Ideen fehlten da ich nur die beiden drills von vorher versucht hab anzuwenden und in anderen Positionen hatte ich einfach keinen Plan was zu tun ist und habe versucht mich mit Kraft zu verteidigen, klappt natürlich nicht. 

Vom konditionellen alles easy, beim Sparring zwar etwas außer atem aber das liegt wohl eher an fehlender effizienz also zuviel Kraft statt technik, auch keinen Muskelkater heute. Nur die Finger so direkt an den Nägeln sind etwas gereizt vom ständigen greifen, muss sich bestimmt erstmal Hornhaut bilden

Der Bademantel ist sehr dick und man schwitzt schon drin ohne sich zu bewegen, am ende ist es dann eher ein unterwassersparring


----------



## mad raven (8. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Verstehe zwar noch nix aber es macht aufjedenfall Spaß


Das ist das wichtigste. 

Der Rest klingt nach den typischen Erfahrungen beim ersten Training . Das schöne ist, es wird am Anfang schnell besser.


----------



## ForgottenData (10. Juni 2021)

Der Verein an sich gefällt mir auch gut also ist ein ehrenamtlicher Verein, keine Schule. Trotzdem tägliches Training+ möglichkeit sich zusätzlich zum Freien Training zu verabreden. Nette Leute und sehr günstig.

Trotz allem oder gerade deshalb bin ich aber immer noch unentschlossen, das Verletzungs und Verschleißrisiko ist halt da, da haben mir auch die Trainer nichts schöngeredet. 
Ich bin ein Bewegungsmensch, die Vorstellung im gehobenem Alter mit schmerzgeplagtem Körper nur noch von den guten alten Zeiten erzählen zu können macht mir Kopfschmerzen. Klar, passieren kann überall was aber beim Bjj ist es schon recht riskant für die Gelenke.
Leichtkontakt/Pointfight scheint mir da der beste Kompromiss aus geringer Verletzungsgefahr und echtem Kampf. Olympisches Fechten wäre da wohl das sicherste und gibt es hier auch einen großen Verein aber sagt mir so gar nicht zu als Sport. Leichtkontakt Kickboxen/assault savate macht spaß aber irgendwie vom Gefühl her mehr so "irgendwas fehlt da". HEMA habe ich noch nie gemacht sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Das Problem da ist nur dass der Verein in der Nähe nur 2x die Woche Training hat und der Trainer nicht gerade aussieht wie ein Sportler,im Gegenteil. Aber möchte ich trotzdem auch noch hin zum ausprobieren.
Hier die Punkte mit dem Alter und der Verletzungsgefahr gefallen mir sehr:
Warum Hema

Eine Option wäre erstmal Bjj anzufangen und zu schauen wie es sich entwickelt, so Sachen wie Fallschule fände ich sowieso gut zum lernen selbst wenn ich nach einer Weile wieder aufhöre, solche skills behält man dann sein Leben lang rosten höchstens etwas ein. Aber so wie das aussieht werde ich mich dann kaum wieder losreißen können, bin ja jetzt schon richtig angefixt und würde am liebsten jeden Tag hin😅


----------



## McDreck (10. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> bin ja jetzt schon richtig angefixt und würde am liebsten jeden Tag hin


Und willst Du so alt werden? Machs einfach und mach Dich nicht jetzt schon alt! Gibt wesentlich üblere Sachen für körperlichen Verschleiß, z.B. nichts machen.


----------



## Babaj (10. Juni 2021)

Für Kampfsport ist man nie zu alt.
Ich werde 44 und habe vor zwei Jahren noch mit Kyokushin Karate angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (10. Juni 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Und willst Du so alt werden? Machs einfach und mach Dich nicht jetzt schon alt! Gibt wesentlich üblere Sachen für körperlichen Verschleiß, z.B. nichts machen.


Vielschichtiges Thema. 
Man hat es auf jeden Fall selbst in der Hand. Wie oft und hart trainiere ich, welche Risiken/Gegner nehme ich mit? 
Wenn es unkontrolliert wird, sollte man sich fragen, ob extreme Trainingsumfänge einfach Suchtverlagerung sind, oder ob versteckte psychische Probleme stillgestellt werden (die ganzen Belohnungshormone wirken Wunder). Der eine übertreibt es mit den Drogen, der nächste isst unkontrolliert, ein anderer wird sportsüchtig. Ursachen und Therapie sind bei Sucht meist ähnlich.

Wenn man beim Sport einfach nur in seiner Energie ist, am liebsten lernt und den Körper spürt. Dann kann man sich Sportarten suchen, die bei hohen Umfängen möglichst wenig ungesund fürs Skelett sind. Ansonsten muss man auch sehen: lieber 50 Jahre lang gesund und glücklich und dann mal sehen, als 85 Jahre lang in Angst und gegen die eigenen Triebe zu leben. Typsache


----------



## mad raven (10. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Trotz allem oder gerade deshalb bin ich aber immer noch unentschlossen, das Verletzungs und Verschleißrisiko ist halt da, da haben mir auch die Trainer nichts schöngeredet.


Also ich sehe das Potential,  aber je nachdem wie man Trainiert ist die Gefahr imho gering - so lange Wettkämpfe aussen vor sind.


ForgottenData schrieb:


> Eine Option wäre erstmal Bjj anzufangen und zu schauen wie es sich entwickelt


Es gibt genau zwei Varianten hier: 

viele hören schnell wieder auf weil es doch nichts für sie ist oder sie zu langsam Fortschritte machen
man bleibt dabei.
Wenn du wirklich Spass daran hast und die Fortschritte siehst wirst du ganz schlecht wieder aufhören können.



Anferd schrieb:


> Man hat es auf jeden Fall selbst in der Hand. Wie oft und hart trainiere ich, welche Risiken/Gegner nehme ich mit?


Passt auch zu dem ersten Zitat von @ForgottenData: Ich weiß nicht wie ihr MTB fahrt, aber zumindest bei mir ist das Verletzungsrisiko beim Biken deutlich höher als beim Kampfsport. die möglichen Konsequenzen erst recht.
Und auf der positiven Seite bewege ich mich beim Kampfsport ganz anders als beim Biken und bin dadurch deutlich beweglicher, fitter und meine Koordination ist deutlich besser geworden.

@Anferd Das schöne beim Kampfsport (nicht nur Sparring) ist für mich wie beim Biken: man ist ganz notgedrungen im "hier-und-jetzt".  Mein Kopf kann gar nicht anders.
Dieses Gefühl lässt sich sicher bei verschiedenen Sportarten erreichen, aber eben nicht bei jeder. In gewisser weise ist es das Gegenteil vom Runners Heigh.


----------



## ForgottenData (11. Juni 2021)

Also ich bin lieber fit für den Sport anstatt eine Sportart zu betreiben um fit zu werden, ganz einfach weil keine Sportart ganz ausgeglichen ist dh. ausgleichstraining für gesundheit und verletzungsprophylaxe immer gut. (Alleine) Trainieren tue ich so oder so täglich, mit oder ohne Sport. 
Das sicherste und gesündeste wäre daher einfach den Lockdown jetzt auf ewig fortzuführen ohne eine (Kontakt)Sportart, aber man will ja auch mal wieder Spaß haben und neues lernen. Aber Verletzungen sind für mich kein Spaß weil einschränkung->blöd. 

Bjj fasziniert mich aber wenn es etwas gibt was ähnlich Spaß macht mit geringerer Verletzungsgefahr dann perfekt



mad raven schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das Potential, aber je nachdem wie man Trainiert ist die Gefahr imho gering - so lange Wettkämpfe aussen vor sind.


Die Trainer sind leidenschaftliche Wettkämpfer, es gibt interne Wettkämpfe und wird regelmäßig auf Turniere gefahren auch international. Aber bis ich vom Können so weit wäre darüber nachzudenken wird erstmal dauern und ob ich dann unbedingt will oder mit normalem Training zufrieden bin-keine Ahnung.



mad raven schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ihr MTB fahrt, aber zumindest bei mir ist das Verletzungsrisiko beim Biken deutlich höher als beim Kampfsport.



In 15 Jahren vielleicht 5 mal runtergesegelt, alles bei langsamen Tempo und ohne Verletzung, nur äußerliche Blessuren.
Sehe das Biken nicht als Sport sondern als Abenteuer/Naturerlebnis, Abfahrten machen Spaß und sind der einzig lohnenswerte Punkt um nicht ausschließlich zu Wandern aber immer safety first, S3 wird geschoben und S2 nur im Schneckentempo bzw. im zweifelsfall bei schlüsselstellen auch abgestiegen


----------



## mad raven (11. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> In 15 Jahren vielleicht 5 mal runtergesegelt, alles bei langsamen Tempo und ohne Verletzung, nur äußerliche Blessuren.
> Sehe das Biken nicht als Sport sondern als Abenteuer/Naturerlebnis, Abfahrten machen Spaß und sind der einzig lohnenswerte Punkt um nicht ausschließlich zu Wandern aber immer safety first, S3 wird geschoben und S2 nur im Schneckentempo bzw. im zweifelsfall bei schlüsselstellen auch abgestiegen


Ok dann fahren wir sehr anders  Ich sehe es definitiv als Sport, teilweise mit einer ähnlichen Einstellung wie beim Kampfsport: immer besser werden, technisch sauberer, schneller und immer anspruchsvollere Stellen fahren können.


ForgottenData schrieb:


> Die Trainer sind leidenschaftliche Wettkämpfer, es gibt interne Wettkämpfe und wird regelmäßig auf Turniere gefahren auch international. Aber bis ich vom Können so weit wäre darüber nachzudenken wird erstmal dauern und ob ich dann unbedingt will oder mit normalem Training zufrieden bin-keine Ahnung.


Ok dann kann ich das mit dem Verletzungsrisiko nachvollziehen, wobei das schon eine geile Sache ist. Mein Team ist u.a. viel in den Niederlanden unterwegs weil es da viel gibt, ein bekanntes von mir in Norditalien.


----------



## ForgottenData (12. Juni 2021)

Vor allem nach England, Holland und Spanien. Machst du auch No-Gi? Ist ja schon verlockend, vorallem im Sommer das man den dicken Anzug nicht braucht. Aber bestimmt auch gefährlicher, ist ja eher wie Ringen nur mit Bjj Regeln.


----------



## mad raven (12. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Vor allem nach England, Holland und Spanien. Machst du auch No-Gi? Ist ja schon verlockend, vorallem im Sommer das man den dicken Anzug nicht braucht. Aber bestimmt auch gefährlicher, ist ja eher wie Ringen nur mit Bjj Regeln.


Ja mache beides gut und no Gi. Spass macht beides aber ich bin mit Gi großgeworden und finde es cooler was da an Techniken geht.
Dafür lernt man nongi ganz andere Leute oder Gliedmaßen zu kontrollieren


----------



## mad raven (21. Juni 2021)

bin gerade mal darüber gestolpert, dass Fabio Schäfer auch  MMA macht.


----------



## McDreck (22. Juni 2021)

Mit oder ohne Fahrrad?


----------



## ForgottenData (22. Juni 2021)

Kein Witz mit nem Rad kann man gut zulangen, ist die beste Selbstverteidigungwaffe hat mich schon vor Hundeattacke gerettet. 😬

Und wer ist fabio schäfer🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForgottenData (22. Juni 2021)

ah nen youtuber


----------



## mad raven (22. Juni 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> bin gerade mal darüber gestolpert, dass Fabio Schäfer auch  MMA macht.



Bin wegen diesem Video drüber gestolpert. hatte eigentlich nur rein geschaut  weil es MMA im Titel hatte.

Weiß jemand wie sein erster Kampf ausgegangen ist?


----------



## Mike44 (22. Juni 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Kein Witz mit nem Rad kann man gut zulangen, ist die beste Selbstverteidigungwaffe hat mich schon vor Hundeattacke gerettet. 😬


Ratt zur Selbstverteidigung, gute Idee 

Letztes Jahr mussten wie an dem vorbei und die Hörner waren riiiisig

Meine Frau zuerst an Ihm vorbei und bis ich das Tor wieder zu hatte und meine Frau den Bullen passiert hatte war das Teil aufgestanden 

.

Also Rad zwischen mich und dieser Uhrzeitmonster  und als Fluchtweg den Sprung in den Bach/Graben rausgesucht


----------



## ForgottenData (17. Juli 2021)

Eigendlich war ich ja ganz unschuldig auf der suche nach technik videos, dann das
🤣


----------



## ForgottenData (11. August 2021)

Ein (ehemaliger deutscher) Kung fu Großmeister aus Thailand, ohne stock im A.. immer für Späße zu haben und mit einem Kung-fu das kein in der Realität nicht funktionierender show tanz wie bei den meisten Großmeistern fernöstlicher Kampfkünste ist sondern auf absolute effiziens aus ist, getestet sowohl im Kampfsport als auch in echten Kämpfen. Man wäre ich nur nicht son armer Schlucker...würde ich vielleicht echt die Kurse kaufen


----------



## mad raven (11. August 2021)

Ich hab mir von dem zweiten Video ein paar Minuten angeschaut. Techniken wo ein schlagender Arm gefasst wird sind mir immer suspekt. Kann funktioniert, aber wahrscheinlich zu selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabianSo (11. August 2021)

Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass alles was man vollkontaktmäßig ausübt dann doch wieder wie das übliche MT/BJJ aussieht.


----------



## mad raven (11. August 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass alles was man vollkontaktmäßig ausübt dann doch wieder wie das übliche MT/BJJ aussieht.


Naja da ist die Philosophie: einfach und soll (meistens) funktionieren. Aber zumindest keine Experimente während wines Kampfes.
Und imho laidt es darauf meistens raus


----------



## ForgottenData (11. August 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass alles was man vollkontaktmäßig ausübt dann doch wieder wie das übliche MT/BJJ aussieht.


Weil alles was heutzutage im vollkontakt ausgeübt wird so geregelt ist dass man eben nur so kämpfen darf da es ein sport ist.. 
Mich nerft es immer beim (sport)bjj sparring wenn sich Leute in positionen begeben in denen sie in einem echtem Kampf erledigt wären. Bekommt man halt so beigebracht und ist für den Sport effektiv, ich versuche da mir solche Sachen nicht anzugewöhnen und nur so zu kämpfen wie es auch in echt funktionieren könnte. Im Kickboxen das selbe, versuche auch da die nur im Sport effektiven sachen zu vermeiden.

Ursprünglich waren alle Kampf*künste *absolut auf praxistaugliche effiziens ausgelegt denn wenn sie es nicht waren war man schneller tod auf dem schlachtfeld/auf der straße. Heutzutage gibt es die Kampfsportarten die zwar aus den Kampfkünsten entstanden sind oder wie beim Mhuay thai sogar selbst mal eine waren aber jetzt nur noch als Sport mit sehr begrenzten Regeln ausgeführt werden.
Andersrum haben die heutigen Kampfkünste meist den Bezug zur Praxis verloren da es kein richtiges Sparring und anwendung im ernstfall gibt, somit sind sie im ernstfall sogar weniger effektiv als Kampfsportarten mit vollkontakt.

Der Typ im Video versucht beides zu kombinieren und somit die ursprüngliche Kampfkunst zu erhalten, das gefällt mir. Die Vollkontakt Kampfsporten werden heute oft als der heilige Grahl dargestellt selbst für die selbstverteidigung aber Kampfkunst in seiner ursprünglichen Form war mindestens genauso Vollkontakt nur mit dem unterschied dass es keine schutzausrüstung gab sprich es musste mehr abgehärtet werden sowie verkrüppelnde und tödliche techniken gelernt wurden. Außerdem auch Atemkontrolle, um je nach bedarf seinen gemütszustand selbst kontrollieren zu können zB. ruhig oder aggressiv was zB. in leben oder tod situationen hilfreich ist (aber auch in alltäglichen situationen, Lampenfieber etc.) und dann noch eine starke beschäftigung mit gesundheitsfördernden maßnahmen um das ganze unbeschadet zu überstehen.

Und wenn ich sehe wie der typ mit 50 noch gesund ist und mit 25 jährigen in den Ring steigt und er mit sicherheit auch schon in einigen echten Kämpfen verwickelt war da er viel als Türsteher und bodyguard gearbeitet hat und durch seinen status auch nicht nur Freunde hat in Thailand dann scheint das ganze schon seinen Nutzen zu haben.


----------



## FabianSo (12. August 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Weil alles was heutzutage im vollkontakt ausgeübt wird so geregelt ist dass man eben nur so kämpfen darf da es ein sport ist..
> Mich nerft es immer beim (sport)bjj sparring wenn sich Leute in positionen begeben in denen sie in einem echtem Kampf erledigt wären. Bekommt man halt so beigebracht und ist für den Sport effektiv, ich versuche da mir solche Sachen nicht anzugewöhnen und nur so zu kämpfen wie es auch in echt funktionieren könnte. Im Kickboxen das selbe, versuche auch da die nur im Sport effektiven sachen zu vermeiden.



Wieso nervt dich das?
BJJ wird doch schon lange nicht mehr als Selbstverteidigung gelehrt - die sportlichen Aspekte überwiegen. Die meisten im VK "verbotenen" Techniken werden mMn völlig überschätzt. Wer im Ring, vorzugsweise mit MMA-Handschuhen solide boxen und kicken kann und dazu eine vernünftige Takedowndefence hat, wird auch auf der Straße - zumindest wenn es beim 1 gegen 1 bleibt und keine Waffen im Spiel sind - Vorteile ausspielen können. Zumal die Fokussierung auf den sportlichen Aspekt im Training selbst ja nicht bedeutet, dass man sich nicht außerhalb des sportlichen Rahmens des Gym noch mit SV beschäftigt.

Dass im hier gezeigten Beispiel SV mit VK verbunden wird, ist zu begrüßen. Die meisten SV-Kurse an denen ich teilgenommen habe, basierten auf halbgaren und völlig ungeeigneten Wenn-Dann-Schemata.


----------



## mad raven (12. August 2021)

Was ich an sv Techniken kenne betrifft meistens Situation in die man beim Wettkampf gar nicht kommen möchte, z.b. der Gegenüber hat schon beide Arme um einen, ggf sogar von hinten.  Oder eher "Kneipen-typische" Hände am Kragen.
Ganz verkehrt ist da ein wenn/dann nicht. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich bei @FabianSo wenn man nicht unglücklich überrascht wird genügt das Wissen für den Cage


----------



## McDreck (12. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> sv Techniken


Das ist ein Begriff für Techniken, die von einer bereits ungünstigen Ausgangssituation starten. So ziemlich alle dieser Situationen wird auch ein MMA-Wettkämpfer mit seinen MMA-Kampftechniken lösen können, solange wir im unbewaffnet und 1-vs-1 bleiben. Schwitzkasten? Hände an der Kehle? Alles nichts im Vergleich dazu mit einem gut trainierten Gegner im Ring fertig zu werden.

Ich halte eine Denkweise, die "SV-Techniken" als irgend etwas eigenes sieht ,für falsch. Zumindest wenn man tatsächlich für den Eigenschutz trainiert.


----------



## mad raven (12. August 2021)

Also ich kenne kein Regelwerk das Hände an der Kehle zum würgen erlaubt. 

Ansonsten klar, man kann in vergleichbaren Situationen landen, aber mit dem Unterschied dass im Cage/Ring nicht plötzlich jemand unvorbereitet von hinten kommt.
Imho genau dieses unvorbereitet ist einer der größten Unterschiede


----------



## McDreck (12. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Also ich kenne kein Regelwerk das Hände an der Kehle zum würgen erlaubt.


Das ist auch nicht relevant. Meinste ein MMA-Kämpfer hätte ein Problem damit den Würger zu verarzten?


mad raven schrieb:


> Ansonsten klar, man kann in vergleichbaren Situationen landen, aber mit dem Unterschied dass im Cage/Ring nicht plötzlich jemand unvorbereitet von hinten kommt.


In MMA kämpfen kommen die Beteiligten in allerlei ungünstige Situationen. Sie lernen damit umzugehen. Gegen einen kompetenten Gegner.


mad raven schrieb:


> Imho genau dieses unvorbereitet ist einer der größten Unterschiede


Wie bereitet man sich auf Unvorbereitetes vor? 

Ich wage zu behaupten, jemand, der sich in Wettkampfsituationen aus ungünstigen Positionen herauskämpfen kann, kann das im Zweifelsfall auch in einer wirklich ernsten Situation. Vermutlich deutlich besser als jemand, der stocksteif "SV-Situationen" nachstellt.


----------



## mad raven (12. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, jemand, der sich in Wettkampfsituationen aus ungünstigen Positionen herauskämpfen kann, kann das im Zweifelsfall auch in einer wirklich ernsten Situation. Vermutlich deutlich besser als jemand der stocksteif "SV-Situationen" nachstellt.


Hier stimme mich dir nur halb zu. Mit stocksteif Choreographi abarbeiten erreichen man wenig. Aber ein guter Wettkämpfer ist vllt besser als ein untrainerter, aber erstmal auch nur ein Wettkämpfer und kein SV Spezialist


----------



## McDreck (12. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> auch nur ein Wettkämpfer und kein SV Spezialist


Steck beide (ohne Waffen) in den Ring! Wer gewinnt?

Ich stell mir gerade vor ein böser Angreifer würde einen Fedor Emilianenkov (oder vergleichbar) im Stand würgen. In meinem Szenario taucht dann eine "POW"-Wolke auf und am Ende steht nur noch einer da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (12. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Steck beide (ohne Waffen) in den Ring! Wer gewinnt?


Darum geht's mir doch genau: Gegenüber im Ring = "kontrollierte" Bedingungen. Aber eben kein SV Kontext


----------



## McDreck (12. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Aber eben kein SV Kontext


Braucht es den? Wenn ich wen schnupfen kann, kann ich den schnupfen. Und ungünstige Situationen, aus denen es sich herauszuarbeiten gilt, hat man gerade beim Grapplingtraining häufiger und in besserer Qualität als in gespielten SV-Szenarien.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es für die Selbstverteidigungsfähigkeit besser ist die allgemeinen Kampffähigkeiten herauszubilden als irgendwelche Szenarien durchzuspielen. Lass einen Boxen und Ringen betreiben und der wird allein damit schon sehr gut "SV-fähig" sein. Dem dann noch bisserl "dirty" Zeugs beibringen wird kein Problem werden. Andersrum klappt das imo nicht oder zumindest deutlich schlechter.
Deswegen halt ich von SV-Techniken nichts mehr und bin der Meinung, dass es keine Kunst sein kann, wenn der sportliche Teil und die Athletik nicht ausreichend vorhanden ist.


----------



## mad raven (12. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Braucht es den? Wenn ich wen schnupfen kann, kann ich den schnupfen. Und ungünstige Situationen, aus denen es sich herauszuarbeiten gilt, hat man gerade beim Grapplingtraining häufiger und in besserer Qualität als in gespielten SV-Szenarien.


Ja weil sonst bist du eben wieder beim Kopf*sport*. Der größte Unterschied sind weder Techniken noch Reaktionen, da bin ich bei dir, sondern das fehlen von Regeln und der Überraschungsmoment.
Du weißt im schlimmsten Fall nicht Mal wann oder ob du angegriffen wirst. Außerdem ist das Ziel ein anderes: nicht gewinnen, sondern so gesund wie möglich aus der Situation raus kommen.


----------



## McDreck (12. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Überraschungsmoment


Sagen wir das mal so...ich würde einen Bären auch nicht mit Überraschungsmoment auf meiner Seite angreifen.
Überraschungsmoment gilt für jeden gleich, auch für den SV-Künstler. Das kann man nicht trainieren. Außer Du machst das so wie Inspektor Clouseau und Kato.


----------



## Babaj (12. August 2021)

Ein Vorteil ist es auf jeden Fall wenn man Vollkontakt Erfahrung hat. Eine Garantie ungeschoren aus einer Selbstverteidigungssituation zu kommen ist das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mike44 (12. August 2021)

Wer Bodenkampf unter "realen" Bedingungen trainieren möchte ist beim BJJ nur bedingt gut aufgehoben und sollte lieber wie ich Gracijujutsu trainieren.

Beim Kämpfen selbst sind die wichtigsten Faktoren die man braucht Ruhe zu bewahren, Stand, Fusstechnik , Atmung und Konzentration.

Gerade das ruhig bleiben hab ich am besten beim Bodenkampf gelernt.
Das erste was mir weggeht ist entweder die Atmung oder die Konzentration und spätestens ab dem Moment gibts leider auf die Nase 

Kampfkunst lässt sich halt nur bedingt anwenden weil der Partner u. a.. recht sauer darauf reagiert, wenn ihm der Kehlkopf eingeschlagen wird, die Augen ausgestochen oder er so "gerissen" wird das die Bandscheibe am A... ist
Macht der nicht lange mit, von daher braucht es halt beim Kämpfen ein Regelwerk

Ich kämpfe mit meinem Sparringspartner schon auch mit einigen "Fiesslichkeiten" aber da muss man sich gegenseitig kennen und aufeinander verlassen können.
Z.B. Ellbogenstöße brauchen am Kopf keine hohe Intensität um einen Cut zu verursachen oder selbst ein leichter Tritt in die Hoden wenn die Glöcken grad frei hängen bereitet wenig Freude, kommt aber immer mal wieder vor wenn man es denn trainiert.


----------



## FabianSo (12. August 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Kampfkunst lässt sich halt nur bedingt anwenden weil der Partner u. a.. recht sauer darauf reagiert, wenn ihm der Kehlkopf eingeschlagen wird, die Augen ausgestochen oder er so "gerissen" wird das die Bandscheibe am A... ist
> Macht der nicht lange mit, von daher braucht es halt beim Kämpfen ein Regelwerk


Aber gerade dann macht es doch Sinn in solch einer Intensität zu trainieren, dass es möglichst realitätsnah ist. Womit man dann wieder beim VK - in welcher Variation auch immer - ist. Zumal Eye Pokes und Tritte in den Unterleib nun wirklich nichts SV-exklusives sind. Mir sowieso unverständlich - nicht auf dich bezogen - wieso man davon ausgeht, dass Kampfsportler "auf der Straße" nach Regeln kämpfen.


----------



## ForgottenData (15. August 2021)

FabianSo schrieb:


> Wieso nervt dich das?
> BJJ wird doch schon lange nicht mehr als Selbstverteidigung gelehrt - die sportlichen Aspekte überwiegen. Die meisten im VK "verbotenen" Techniken werden mMn völlig überschätzt. Wer im Ring, vorzugsweise mit MMA-Handschuhen solide boxen und kicken kann und dazu eine vernünftige Takedowndefence hat, wird auch auf der Straße - zumindest wenn es beim 1 gegen 1 bleibt und keine Waffen im Spiel sind - Vorteile ausspielen können. Zumal die Fokussierung auf den sportlichen Aspekt im Training selbst ja nicht bedeutet, dass man sich nicht außerhalb des sportlichen Rahmens des Gym noch mit SV beschäftigt.
> 
> Dass im hier gezeigten Beispiel SV mit VK verbunden wird, ist zu begrüßen. Die meisten SV-Kurse an denen ich teilgenommen habe, basierten auf halbgaren und völlig ungeeigneten Wenn-Dann-Schemata.



Nerft weil das sportliche so viele Lücken hat die ohne Regeln fatal sind, auch im 1v1. Standing guard? Viel spaß wenn du mit dem Kopf auf den Asphalt geknallt wirst. Generell viele guards. Fehlende verteidigung gegen Bisse,schläge,tritte.
Gjj ist da besser das ist mir klar, passt aber von den Zeiten schlechter.

Die meisten Sv kurse die angeboten werden haben genau wie Kampfkünste nicht mehr wirklich was mit Sv zu tun sondern sind einfach nur eine willkommene möglichkeit Kunden anzulocken.

MMA/Sambo ist definitiv das effektivste unter den modernen Kampfsportarten zur vorbereitung auf Sv situationen aber echte/ursprüngliche Kampfkünste und Selbstverteidigungssysteme sind eben kein entweder-oder sondern *UND*

Ein Kampfkünstler ohne intensives freikampftraining ist kein echter Kampfkünstler, ein guter wettkampf Kampfsportler ist nicht optimal auf Sv vorbereitet. Ein MMA´ler zwar besser als ein Boxer aber es gibt trotzdem immer sachen von denen er profitieren könnte. Und klar, ein Profi MMA´ler hat auch bessere Karten als ein hobby Sv´ler aber da kann man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## ForgottenData (15. August 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Überraschungsmoment gilt für jeden gleich, auch für den SV-Künstler. Das kann man nicht trainieren.



1vsmehrere Sparring, nicht nur im Ring sondern auch mit potentiellen Stolperfallen und nutzen der Umgebung, unangekündigter Angriff eines zweiten von hinten während dem Sparring( zwar mal abgesprochen wer es machen will aber rechnet man in dem Moment nicht mehr mit), jeder gegen jeden im dunkeln auf einem großem Außengebiet ohne zu wissen wo die anderen sind
Das sind so sachen die wir schon gemacht haben, das gleiche wie in echt ist es natürlich nie aber besser als nur brav mit Fistbumb sparren.
Dann bin ich jetzt viel mit alternativen sachen aus dem Kampfkunstbereich am probieren (Kampfkunst ist der Ursprung aller Kampfsportarten und als solches ein Gesamtsystem welches zusätzlich zum normalem physikalischem Training und Kampf genau wie im Kampfsport noch andere Sachen enthält wie Mentales training um ua. in chaotischen Momenten besser reagieren zu können)

Und wer schon weiß das er in blöde Situationen kommen könnte und trotzdem keine sv waffe dabei hat dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich gehe schon lange kaum noch ohne raus, auch schon als ich noch nicht im sicherheitsdienst war. Der Mensch ist nicht soweit gekommen weil er sich den wilden Tieren im waffenlosen kampf gestellt hat sondern weil er ein Hirn hat und deshalb hilfsmittel nimmt.
Und auch da macht es sinn das ganze mal geprobt zu haben, in der Anwendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (15. August 2021)

Es gibt nicht "Das Effektivste".
Gibt genügend andere klasse Vollkontakt Sportarten.
Sonst könntest du genauso sagen, mitm Rad X vom Hersteller Y gewinnt man nahezu jedes Rennen.


----------



## ForgottenData (15. August 2021)

Zumindest von den mir bekannten das effektivste. Im MMA hast du dünne Fingerhandschuhe dH. Schlag und blocktechnik nicht verfälscht wie mit dicken Handschuhen, Standup immer mit dem Hintergedanken keinen Takedown zu riskieren, Bodenkampf mit verteidigung gegen Tritte und Schläge. Sambo ähnlich nur auch mit einem Anzug, ergänzt sich somit gut weil Leute nicht so oft nackt rumlaufen

Sprich es ist von der Kampftaktik am ähnlichsten zum Kampfstil den man auch in echt anwendet kann wenn es denn soweit kommt bzw. man ist besser auf verschiedene Situationen vorbereitet


----------



## Stevie8 (15. August 2021)

Geile Diskussion! Glaub die gab's im Kampfkunstboard schon vor 20 Jahren und sicher noch heute.

Ich bin ca. 40 und habe 20 Jahre viele unterschiedliche Sachen gamacht inkl. Wettkämpfe und solche SV Sachen. Dazu 6 Jahre Türsteher in der Uni Zeit.

Erfahrung: System absolut nebensächlich. Alles reine Kopfsache. Der dem alles wurscht, ist gefährlicher als irgendwelche Techniker.

Vom Fitness Standpunkt ist Boxen/kickboxen/Thaiboxen super. Bjj/Luta ist auch super.

Und auch ein Sportler kann wem in die Weichteile schlagen oder eine Flasche drüber ziehen. Reine SVler sind oft zu ernst und verspannt.😉


----------



## Babaj (15. August 2021)

Im KKB war ich schon ewig nicht. Ist dort noch was los?


----------



## Stevie8 (15. August 2021)

Babaj schrieb:


> Im KKB war ich schon ewig nicht. Ist dort noch was los?


Kein Dunst. Das war vor 20 Jahren interessant. Ich bin dort auch schon ewig nicht mehr. Aber die fruchtlose Diskussion gibt's gaaaaaanz sicher noch.😁


----------



## Anferd (19. August 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt viel mit alternativen sachen aus dem Kampfkunstbereich am probieren (*Kampfkunst ist der Ursprung aller Kampfsportarten *und als solches ein Gesamtsystem welches zusätzlich zum normalem physikalischem Training und Kampf genau wie im Kampfsport noch andere Sachen enthält wie Mentales training um ua. in chaotischen Momenten besser reagieren zu können)



Du schreisbt ja viel Interessantes. Aber hier habe ich eine anderen Theorie. Oft ist es sinnvoll, zu der Zeit zurükzudenken, in der die Menschheit als kleine Stämme in der WIldnis gelebt haben. So hat unsere Art nämlich bisher seine allermeiste Zeit verbracht.
Da wurde wahrscheinlich für drei Dinge gekämpft: Sich balgender Nachwuchs. Konfliktklärung innerhalb des Stammes. Ausrottungskriege, Revierkämpfe und Raubzüge gegen andere Stämme (möglichst mit Waffen?). Sich ohne Verletzungsabsicht zu balgen, ist für mich schon Kampfsport. Für die anderen beiden Kampfgründe haben sich sicherlich auch Übungskämpfe und daraus weitere Techniken entwickelt. All das dürfte ohne echte Verletzungsabsicht trainiert worden sein.

Rein evolutionär betrachtet würde ich also sagen, es gab Kräftemessen, harte Kämpfe und daraus resultierend Kampfübungen = Kampfsport.

Missverstehe ich da was? Wie ist denn die Theorie, wie sich Kampfkunst vor dem Kampfsport entwickelt haben soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForgottenData (19. August 2021)

Jagut soweit hatte ich jetzt nicht zurückgedacht Balgen ohne verletzungsabsicht ist die natürlich einprogrammierte vorbereitung auf spätere ernste gefechte, auch bei Tieren

Ist ja letztlich wurscht wie mans nennt, für mich ist Kampfkunst ein komplettes System und Kampfsport ein Teil davon. Wobei Profi Kampfsportler sogesehen auch oft Kampfkunst betreiben (Mentaltraining, Gesundheitstrainingsformen..).

Letztenendes sehe ich das ganze als Ganztagsjob, für den sport ist nur begrenzt zeit man kann ja nicht täglich 5h sparren, somit versuche ich den rest des Tages an anderen Sachen zu arbeiten


----------



## Stevie8 (19. August 2021)

Ah hier wird alles bedient:
Sport vs sv
Kunst vs Sport...

Kunst vs Sport hängt nur vom Trainer ab. Habe silat gemacht (Kunst) mit Techniktraining durchgehend ohne irgendeine spirituelle Geschichte.

Dafür haben wir im thaiboxen aus boran die sv Techniken gemacht, Whai Kru getanzt usw. In Thailand haben wir druckpunktmassagen gelernt. Der taekwondo Trainer bei uns im Verein macht ebenfalls weit über den Sport hinaus sv udg.

Der Sport ist eine facette für die, die kämpfen wollen oder für Fitness. Aber ein guter Trainer wird garantiert einen auch spirituell weiterbringen und Disziplin lehren. Egal ob kung fu, Judo oder was auch immer.


----------



## mad raven (19. August 2021)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Aber ein guter Trainer wird garantiert einen auch spirituell weiterbringen und Disziplin lehren. Egal ob kung fu, Judo oder was auch immer.


Ich würde es nicht Spiritualität nennen sondern Lebernseinstellung und Grundwerte, aber an sich sehe ich es ähnlich. 
Einfach dadurch dass man lernt andere potentiell zu verletzen erfordert das imho schon.


Anferd schrieb:


> Sich ohne Verletzungsabsicht zu balgen, ist für mich schon Kampfsport.


Du darfst nicht vergessen dass es bei vielen Kampfsportarten nur ohne Verletzungen funktioniert weil es Regeln und Schiedsrichter gibt (Regel: respect the tap) 
Wendet man diese an besteht keine Verletzungsabsicht. Die Technik selber funktioniert aber auch in den anderen vom dir genannten Fällen


----------



## ForgottenData (22. August 2021)

😁


----------



## mad raven (22. August 2021)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> 😁


Nicht wirklich gut gemacht dem  Muay Thai Kämpfer. Wenn man immer mittig stehen bleibt kann man einfacher getroffen werden. 
Die Male wo er sich nach links/rechts bewegt kassiert er deutlich weniger. Bleibt aber dann plötzlich wieder stehen.
Imho ist das beste was er machen kann: seitlich raus aus der Schlagrichtung, Distanz verkürzen und dann drauf. Wenn er Treffer landet läuft es auch häufig nach diesem Muster.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. August 2021)

Was soll mir das Video jetzt mitteilen?


----------



## Babaj (22. August 2021)

Krabi Krabong vs Kendo wäre nen ordentlicher Vergleich.


----------



## ForgottenData (22. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich gut gemacht dem  Muay Thai Kämpfer. Wenn man immer mittig stehen bleibt kann man einfacher getroffen werden.
> Die Male wo er sich nach links/rechts bewegt kassiert er deutlich weniger. Bleibt aber dann plötzlich wieder stehen.
> Imho ist das beste was er machen kann: seitlich raus aus der Schlagrichtung, Distanz verkürzen und dann drauf. Wenn er Treffer landet läuft es auch häufig nach diesem Muster.


Ja, wenn man sich das Shinai als echtes Schwert vorstellt ist es noch ungünstiger, dann wäre sein stationismus und blocken mit der Hand nicht gerade lebensverlängernd

Der Muay thai scheint schon Älter zu sein, vielleicht hat er sich deshalb auch einfach einen weniger dynamischen stil angewöhnt. Oder es war ihr erster Versuch und er probiert noch

Das finde ich aber auch das schöne am Waffenkampf, das man im höheren Alter wenn man nicht mehr hüpfen kann wie ein junger trotzdem durch distanzgefühl und Waffentechnik mehr oder weniger mit den jungen mithalten kann. Werde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, aber erstmal jetzt im Bjj besser werden für nen dritten Kampfsport ist leider kein platz😔



Babaj schrieb:


> Krabi Krabong vs Kendo wäre nen ordentlicher Vergleich.



Sparring von verschiedenen Waffen systemen gibt es häufig, Waffe und leere Hand hatte ich noch nie gesehen.
Ist doch auch kein Vergleich sondern erweitern des Horizonts, sehe das so: Sparringstreff mit anderen Schulen ist deshalb so gut weil man aus seiner Blase rauskommt und gegen Leute mit anderer Kampftaktik üben kann.
Gegen andere Syteme ist das gleiche Prinzip aber noch mal einen schritt weiter.


----------



## Babaj (22. August 2021)

Über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen ist immer gut.


----------



## mad raven (8. Januar 2022)

Ich bin vorhin über diesen Artikel zur Atmung gestolpert. 
Mein erster Gedanke war dass der Übertrag vom Tauchen zum biken da ist, aber beim Kampfsport lernt man häufig was ähnliches. El
Entweder bewusste Atmungsübungen oder aber wenn Sparring vorgesehen ist ruhig bleiben unter Stress (habe ich sicher vorher schon Mal erwähnt).
Die Situation die mir sofort dazu einfällt ist wenn ich mit deutlich schwereren Leitern beim BJJ Rolle und in der Bottom Position lande. Wenn dann bei viel Presure von oben die Atmung nicht passt ist schnell Ende Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (8. Januar 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin über diesen Artikel zur Atmung gestolpert.
> Mein erster Gedanke war dass der Übertrag vom Tauchen zum biken da ist, aber beim Kampfsport lernt man häufig was ähnliches. El
> Entweder bewusste Atmungsübungen oder aber wenn Sparring vorgesehen ist ruhig bleiben unter Stress (habe ich sicher vorher schon Mal erwähnt).
> Die Situation die mir sofort dazu einfällt ist wenn ich mit deutlich schwereren Leitern beim BJJ Rolle und in der Bottom Position lande. Wenn dann bei viel Presure von oben die Atmung nicht passt ist schnell Ende Gelände


Interessant! Deckt sich vermutlich viel mit diesem Buch, das in einem schlauen Podcast wärmstens empfohlen wurde: https://www.amazon.de/Oxygen-Advantage-Scientifically-Breathing-Techniques/dp/0062349473

Bei Yoga kenne ich einen Teil der Atemarbeit. Das Atmen beim Yoga verändert wirklich stark die Stimmung und den Rest des Tages. Auf Dauer sitzt und steht man gerader, atmet viel bewusster und tiefer (Bauch).
Zusätzliche Yoga Atemtechniken (Pranayama) beinhalten z.B. die gezielte, kurzzeitige Anreicherung des Blutes mit CO2 oder Reize auf den Vagusnerv (stoßartiges Ausatmen, wie beim Lachen, entspannt die Bude). Kaum etwas kann das Nervensystem so schnell und stark entspannen, wie einfache Atemtechniken.

Beim Radeln unter hoher Anstrengung kenne ich es so: Solange ich bewusst tief atme, bleibt alles unter Kontrolle und schön und es geht recht viel. Wenn ich das bewusste Atmen nicht mehr aufrecht halten kann, geht die Leistung den Bach runter. Jetzt ist eine spannende Frage, was zuerst da ist: Die endgültige Überlastung oder das Zusammenbrechen der korrekten Atmung.

Alle Sportarten mit Atemspiel helfen hier. Schwimmen und Rudern erzwingen z.B. bestimmte Atemrhythmen, auch unter Volllast. Das lehrt einen viel.


----------



## mad raven (8. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Oxygen-Advantage-Scientifically-Breathing-Techniques/dp/0062349473


Ohne das Buch gelesen zu haben weiß ich nicht was ich davon halten soll. Insbesondere diese Rezension lässt mich etwas daran zweifeln. Zumindest so sehr dass ich es mir nicht selber kaufen werde. Ich glaube Yoga ist da eine bessere Wahl 



Anferd schrieb:


> Beim Radeln unter hoher Anstrengung kenne ich es so: Solange ich bewusst tief atme, bleibt alles unter Kontrolle und schön und es geht recht viel. Wenn ich das bewusste Atmen nicht mehr aufrecht halten kann, geht die Leistung den Bach runter. Jetzt ist eine spannende Frage, was zuerst da ist: Die endgültige Überlastung oder das Zusammenbrechen der korrekten Atmung.


Puh, ich atme beim biken eigentlich immer unbewusst, zumindest solange ich auf dem Trail bin. Wenn ich bewusster auf meine Atmung achte dann Bevor ich losfahre um mich in das richtige Mindset zu bringen.

Ich würde mal die Behauptung aufstellen dass es kaum möglich ist die bewusste Atmung auf dem Bike zu lernen, solange es technisch zu geht und man sich auf die Fahrtechnik und den Trail konzentrieren muss. 
Geht es eher Ausdauer-lastig zu bin ich bei dir: einerseits kann man (ich) da auf meine Atmung achten, anderseits bringt mich eine falsche/komische Atmung dabei schnell aus dem Takt. nur würde ich soetwas weniger als Stresssituationen auffassen.

Der Bogen zum Kampfsport - und daher der Grund für meinen Post oben in diesem Thread - kam daher, dass dabei häufig auf Atmung geachtet wird oder man Stresssituationen ausgesetzt ist  in denen es einfacher ist darauf zu achten.


----------



## ForgottenData (9. Januar 2022)

Kalt duschen und eisbäder mit tiefer,ruhiger zwerchfellatmung bzw. wenn es nicht klappt trainieren damit es klappt-> simuliert das ruhe bewahren unter unangenehmen äußeren einflüssen egal ob wettkämpfe, straßenschlägerei oder streit

Ich habe es mir auch angewöhnt in jeder situation in der ich nicht mehr völlig gelassen bin innerlich stop! zu rufen und atemübung-> stressbedingte Rückenschmerzen seitdem geschichte


----------



## Anferd (11. Januar 2022)

Einer meiner Lieblingspodcasts hat das Thema bearbeitet. Das ist sicherlich gut, angehört hab ich's noch nicht.





@mad raven Im Kampfsport (Bodenkampf Judo) erinnere ich mich vor allem an Pressatmung bei Anstrengung und an "schlaffe" Atempausen, in denen man erwischt werden konnte. Ganz sicher ist da ein allgemeiner Fokus aufs Atmen und die Körperspannung ein Vorteil.

Ja, bei technischen MTB Einheiten hat man anderes zu tun. Deswegen, wie gesagt, andere Sportarten machen zum Atmenlernen. Wenn ich irgendwie komisch atme oder außer Atem komme, merke ich das inzwischen. Dann mache ich den Oberkörper lang, hebe den Brustkorb und atme aktiv tiefer und kräftiger. Das schiebt die Ermüdung nochmal ein ganzes Stück weiter raus, habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## mad raven (11. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> @mad raven Im Kampfsport (Bodenkampf Judo) erinnere ich mich vor allem an Pressatmung bei Anstrengung und an "schlaffe" Atempausen, in denen man erwischt werden konnte


Ich war auch beim Bodenkampf aber aus anderen Gründen - wobei wie gesagt der Ursprüngliche Denkanstoß vom Tauchen kommt:  
Wenn man im Boden seine Atmung nicht unter Kontrolle hat wird es schwierig locker, entspannt und kontrolliert zu bleiben. Pressatmung wäre für mich schon ein Beispiel für falsch atmen in Boden.
Einzige Ausnahme: "Do or Die" Aktionen die einmalig sehr viel explosive Kraft benötigen, bei denen atmet man normalerweise nicht 'einfach weiter wie sonst auch'.


----------



## Kristine (14. August 2022)

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit Thai Chi begonnen. Bin dann aber zu Win Tsun gewechselt. Das mache ich jetzt seit ca 5 Jahren.


----------



## mad raven (14. August 2022)

Kristine schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit Thai Chi begonnen. Bin dann aber zu Win Tsun gewechselt. Das mache ich jetzt seit ca 5 Jahren.


Warum hast du gewechselt? Ich hab's  oft gesehen da deren Training damals nach unserem war, aber es war so nie meins.

Ich mag die Idee der runden fließenden Bewegungen.(ok habe ba gua zhang gemacht kein thaichi) und merke dass ich die Grundidee immer noch auf mein Judo und BJJ übertrage. 
Selbst beim biken bevorzuge ich einen flüssigen Fahrstil und Linien über viel Krafeinsatz


----------



## Mike44 (21. August 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Warum hast du gewechselt? Ich hab's  oft gesehen da deren Training damals nach unserem war, aber es war so nie meins.


Ich denke da hängt vieles auch von der Schule und wie es praktiziert wird ab.

Bei uns heißt es kein gutes Thai Chi ohne Kung Fu, kein gutes Kung Fu ohne Thai Chi.
Thai Chi sowohl Formen gehen als auch pushing Hands.

Auch ist es immer eine Frage, was lässt eine Schule an Einflüssen zu, ist sie eher traditionell oder auch Änderungen aufgeschlossen.
So finden sich bei uns u.a. viele Bagua Elemente wieder, aber auch andere Kampfkunsttechniken.


----------



## ForgottenData (21. August 2022)

Woah, musste grad mal googeln was pushing hands ist, dachte immer taichi wäre einfach nur Bewegungen um die Gelenke geschmeidig zu halten.
Das erinnert mich ans Fma (Fillipinische Kampfkünste), dort kam der Trainer immer von allen Seiten und hat geschubst um sicherzustellen dass die Balance stimmt während den Partnerübungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForgottenData (21. August 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin über diesen Artikel zur Atmung gestolpert.
> Mein erster Gedanke war dass der Übertrag vom Tauchen zum biken da ist, aber beim Kampfsport lernt man häufig was ähnliches. El
> Entweder bewusste Atmungsübungen oder aber wenn Sparring vorgesehen ist ruhig bleiben unter Stress (habe ich sicher vorher schon Mal erwähnt).
> Die Situation die mir sofort dazu einfällt ist wenn ich mit deutlich schwereren Leitern beim BJJ Rolle und in der Bottom Position lande. Wenn dann bei viel Presure von oben die Atmung nicht passt ist schnell Ende Gelände



Deshalb mag ich bewusstes ruhiges atmen unter kalter duschen und eisbäder, atemübung in einer simulierten stresssituation.


----------

